# CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Note: Everything is straight from the horses mouth - Peter @ CFI. I'm telling you exactly what he told me, if this information turns out to be incorrect blame him I'm only the messanger







* 
The kit is finally finshed and will go on sale this coming week. The retail is $4000 and it comes with everything needed: Vortech blower, piping, fueling, intercooler etc. Dyno results: 
*Stock* 








*Supercharged* 









The finish on the kit is impressive, it looks to be put together very well. The one CFI guy has modded his SC kit (larger injectors, remapped chip, pulley) and is laying down over 200 whp and 220 wtq.


_Modified by TooLFan46n2 at 12:16 PM 10-5-2003_


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (TooLFan46n2)*

finally! they did it faster than VF! i saw the cars at waterfest... and they looked sick... kit looks nice.. and now the only thing i wish for is some $$ i would get this if i had the money!........


----------



## vw valance (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (Maverik869)*

This is the message I got from CFI......
_Hi George, 
Our kit will be released next week. It uses the most efficient charger available-Procharger. We will be at Ocean City show. We have a dynoed 185hp at the wheels,not flywheel. This is a bullet proof system. It also has an air to air intercooler which will prolong the life of your motor,( unlike the other manufacturers on the market)-peter 800-989-9260
_ 








It's a nice setup but..............No way I'm spending $4,500 on a supercharger







Our cars are doomed to be naturally aspirated Igor












_Modified by vw valance at 2:45 PM 9-29-2003_


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (vw valance)*

yeah $4500 is an ouch...


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (TooLFan46n2)*

here are the pictures that i have from the kit that i took at waterfest.....
























i also got them in high resolution... if anyone wants...


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (dunhamjr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dunhamjr* »_yeah $4500 is an ouch...

Or an ATP kit with SDS.


----------



## ramylson (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (TooLFan46n2)*

Looks like a solid kit.. and, I'm super excited that it's released. Although, $4500 is a bit steep. Guess I better start saving now..


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (MikeBlaze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeBlaze* »_
Or an ATP kit with SDS.
word, lets all spell rip off together
r-i-p-o-f-f-, man non intercooled 5 psi ATP setup will probbaly bury that thing, dunno why people like to literally throw away their money, shieeeet, bring it my way, and for 1500$ i can make a junkyard setup non intercooled with same WHP


----------



## obvious510 (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (D Wiz)*

I'd buy it for $3500. As it is, It's a sexy kit. $4500 is a kick in the teeth though. I might have to bite the bullet and buy it, just to see if it's REALLY plug and play, IE everything bolts right up, no running issues and junk.


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (obvious510)*


_Quote, originally posted by *obvious510* »_$4500 is a kick in the teeth though. 
LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## AllMotor8v (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (D Wiz)*

Sorry Danny, but you are not going to get a non-intercooled, 5psi ATP kit to do anything but look at these taillights. At 5 psi, the ATP kit can barely break 160 whp. This is making over 180 whp. However, for half the price you can make a turbo kit that will walk away from this thing like it is in reverse.
Drop the price and it might be worth it.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (AllMotor8v)*

4500 bucks, It is a bit steep but not that bad. I look at it like this, I cannot fabricate my own parts i dont have the know-how or the resources to Install a turbo kit and sds. So 2g for sds and install with tuning, on top of say 2500 for turbo kit and full install. thats about 4500 bucks, yes i can get a bit more HP, and I could shop around and find maybe some cheaper prices, but where i live the nearest shop that i know would do this is around an hour away. I dont have the time or the money to get a wideband and tune it. The SC is a day or 2 of work and its pretty much plug n play. 
I would also like to try it, to see if i could get some good numbers from this setup.
yes some of my numbers are debatable, Im just takin average prices. 

VF charger stage 3 5250 overall price: 230bhp. - the avg 15% = 196whp. 
CFI charger (stage1) 4500 overall 186whp, 750 bucks cheaper


----------



## punisher89 (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (D Wiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D Wiz* »_word, lets all spell rip off together
r-i-p-o-f-f-, man non intercooled 5 psi ATP setup will probbaly bury that thing, dunno why people like to literally throw away their money, shieeeet, bring it my way, and for 1500$ i can make a junkyard setup non intercooled with same WHP









yeah and its still a junkyard setup, some people don't mind spending money on parts that are actually new. Unfortunately not everyone has the resources you do and not everyone lives right down the street from you so they can't really just drop their car off and say "can you build me a $1500 turbo system" and I'll pick it up monday. You can't figure out why people like to throw their money away? well I can't figure out why you jump into every single forced induction thread and spouting off about how you can do better. I mean, if it was some guy braggin about what he did in his backyard then yeah, go ahead and rag on them, but these are companies here trying to feed their kids. Maybe you should take some of those skills you have a put together a legit shop/buisness so my tubby ass down here in florida can take advantage of some of those $1500 monster turbo kits.
This CFI setup looks nice, I really like it with the mk4 manifold. But yeah, $4500 is still a good amount. I'm not sure if I love my car that much. I can think of a few more things I'd spend my money on.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (punisher89)*

I'd like to see some dynos








It's laying down more HP currently than my turbo setup but chargers increase the boost as you increase in rpms usually resulting in a high hp # up top. Want to see the torque please


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (2kjettaguy)*

I would love to see a dyno sheet too.


----------



## cvisinho (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (Bigfoot)*

yeah a definate dyno sheet is needed 4500 is a kick in the nuts no doubtfor making a little more power than a vr6 when $2750 will get you a turbo from ATP that is 200 hp


----------



## obvious510 (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (cvisinho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cvisinho* »_yeah a definate dyno sheet is needed 4500 is a kick in the nuts no doubtfor making a little more power than a vr6 when $2750 will get you a turbo from ATP that is 200 hp

Quite a bit more than a vr, actually. Enough to be embarrasing. Very embarrasing. A stock vr will get maybe 140 to the wheels, tops.


----------



## rweston002 (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (obvious510)*


_Quote, originally posted by *obvious510* »_I'd buy it for $3500. As it is, It's a sexy kit. $4500 is a kick in the teeth though. I might have to bite the bullet and buy it, just to see if it's REALLY plug and play, IE everything bolts right up, no running issues and junk.

I agree. It's a good by, and it's already cheaper than the VF kit and making more HP, but the thing is for $4500 may as well dumb all that into a 'nicely/well' hooked up turbo set up and pull a little more power... is that little more hp worth it over the probably easy install and full reversable SC? i dont know. now if it were $3500!!! I'd be all over it.. $1k when you're a college student who should be saving for other things goes a long way.


_Modified by rweston002 at 2:41 AM 9-30-2003_


----------



## obvious510 (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (rweston002)*

I'm thinkin about callin em, and seeing how much just a bracket/charger/pulley setup would cost. I can get my chip re-burned, and get a PWR intercooler, and g60 injectors, and SDS if they only want like $2000 for the bracket n junk.


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (obvious510)*

if a company would do that... i dont see why not... that be HOT! also u dont have to run any lines for the oil... correct? its a self-lubricating charger...


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (cvisinho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cvisinho* »_yeah a definate dyno sheet is needed 4500 is a kick in the nuts no doubtfor making a little more power than a vr6 when $2750 will get you a turbo from ATP that is 200 hp

A stock VR makes around 150-160WHP.....this S/C would blow the doors off a stock VR. Even a modded VR with chip, intake, and exhaust....would be no match for the CFI charger......
I've said it before, I'll say it again.....200WHP is a nice round number for our cars, drivetrain, driveability, etc. Can it take more? Sure.....but start approaching 250+ WHP, and then you have reliability issues, particularly depending on how you drive your car. With 250WHP+ on tap, you'll be certain to beat the snot out of it on more than a few occasions, as you'll be lining up against damn near every car on the road.
Now.....if we only had Honda transmissions....
As we've mentioned in previous threads, for the price, it's very competitive with the ATP kit + SDS. If you need a shop to install a turbo setup, then the S/C is actually quite a bit cheaper. And a lot people who have the ATP kit installed don't run over 200WHP anyway.....so the S/C does make sense. 
And if you get "bored" with the CFI S/C setup, there's always ways to get more power....it just takes a little more creativity and money.....but it IS possible.
If I only had $4,500.......


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_I'd like to see some dynos








It's laying down more HP currently than my turbo setup but chargers increase the boost as you increase in rpms usually resulting in a high hp # up top. Want to see the torque please









I will try to get some dyno sheets from Peter, he didn't have a disk or extra copies available.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maverik869* »_











_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_
A stock VR makes around 150-160WHP.....this S/C would blow the doors off a stock VR. Even a modded VR with chip, intake, and exhaust....would be no match for the CFI charger......


Right on. The kit pictured above "sort of a possible Stage II" is freaking crazy. I saw this car on the street and damnnn its fast! It was smoking modded VR's left and right. Not only that but you should have seen the look on the guy's faces when they found out it was a 2.0! They heard the charger but everyone was thinking VR6SC, they were all amazed

_Quote, originally posted by *D Wiz* »_word, lets all spell rip off together
r-i-p-o-f-f-, man non intercooled 5 psi ATP setup will probbaly bury that thing, dunno why people like to literally throw away their money, shieeeet, bring it my way, and for 1500$ i can make a junkyard setup non intercooled with same WHP











_Quote, originally posted by *punisher89* »_
yeah and its still a junkyard setup, some people don't mind spending money on parts that are actually new. Unfortunately not everyone has the resources you do and not everyone lives right down the street from you so they can't really just drop their car off and say "can you build me a $1500 turbo system" and I'll pick it up monday. You can't figure out why people like to throw their money away? well I can't figure out why you jump into every single forced induction thread and spouting off about how you can do better. I mean, if it was some guy braggin about what he did in his backyard then yeah, go ahead and rag on them, but these are companies here trying to feed their kids. Maybe you should take some of those skills you have a put together a legit shop/buisness so my tubby ass down here in florida can take advantage of some of those $1500 monster turbo kits.


1st off I don't care what you say you no one can build a good turbo kit for $1500. Let alone sell one for that and make a profit. 
2nd Punisher is right, just shutup. You rag on everyones elses stuff blah blah ripoff blah blah they suck blah blah I can do it cheaper. Last I heard your high quality workmanship on your manifold fell apart on the way to h20








3rd You can't even hook up a split second piggyback right.








4th Where are your dyno numbers?








-I've seen the dyno numbers and A/F for this kit and they are right on.

_Modified by TooLFan46n2 at 9:43 AM 9-30-2003_


_Modified by TooLFan46n2 at 9:44 AM 9-30-2003_


----------



## y0use (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (TooLFan46n2)*

i hope they drop the price a little when they actually post it on the site. btw what is their url? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rweston002 (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (rweston002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rweston002* »_
I agree. It's a good by, and it's already cheaper than the VF kit and making more HP, but the thing is for $4500 may as well dumb all that into a 'nicely/well' hooked up turbo set up and pull a little more power... is that little more hp worth it over the probably easy install and full reversable SC? i dont know. now if it were $3500!!! I'd be all over it.. $1k when you're a college student who should be saving for other things goes a long way.


Could use that extra 1k for a brake upgrade.


----------



## rweston002 (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (y0use)*


_Quote, originally posted by *y0use* »_i hope they drop the price a little when they actually post it on the site. btw what is their url? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://www.cfimotorsports.com


----------



## y0use (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (rweston002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rweston002* »_
http://www.cfimotorsports.com

thank you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Staticfish (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (y0use)*

Any idea what this kit makes on the AEG?


----------



## dubworld2.0t (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_I'd like to see some dynos








It's laying down more HP currently than my turbo setup but chargers increase the boost as you increase in rpms usually resulting in a high hp # up top. Want to see the torque please









i would like to see the dynos to? it looks like a very impressive kit. so the stage 1 puts down about 180 and the kit the cfi guy has puts down 200whp?? with the bigger injectors and chip and pulley? so stage one is 4500? i personally dont think it will sell with what there asking for it. if they can bring the price down to compete with the atp kit then i definatlly think they can blow atp kits away with the charger. but, honestly without having that many people with the kit on there cars i guess its hard to say how reliable it is? just my.02cents!! 
its still a nice looking charger. i heard the mk3 jetta this sunday at h20 i think its the same one in the pic with the charger on it. and that charger sounded so good when he was leaving! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif who's car is that anyway???


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (dubworld2.0t)*

Well If i come across 4500 bucks ill let you guys know. I like the kit. Ill post times and dyno's








Now how to get 4500 bucks


----------



## A.Fine (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (dubworld2.0t)*

.....trip to South Africa or S/C kit?.......
I think I'll get one when i get back.....or when I have the money again....
(two years later......$4500......)


----------



## 2.0LGtiPwr (Mar 23, 2002)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (Staticfish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Staticfish* »_Any idea what this kit makes on the AEG? 

yeah, how about that^








I have to agree with some of the others on here. That is, that $4500 is quite pricey. I wonder If I could get my car on *Monster Garage* and have those guys fabricate a charger kit for it for about half that ........... I mean hey, every project they do is done well + on a budget!! 
Fun & jokes aside, I think I'd be better of selling my car and adding $4500 to what I get from the sale to get something else. Pretty soon it's going to be time for me to step up my game and unless they're gonna let me finance the charger then it will have to remain a still picture










_Modified by 2.0LGtiPwr at 9:06 PM 9-30-2003_


----------



## SleepyJoe (Nov 1, 2002)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (LAredvento95)*

Everyone is free to do what they want with their money, 4500$s just rediculous. You can a get a swap for that money, maybe even get some gold plating on the head. 
Sorry for the flamming, its just that sometimes, it just pisses me off to see companies literally RIP OFF people with words like "plug in play" and reliability. 
The only thing that is plug in play in their equation is the trip to the Bahamas they will be taking this winter. Selling a 4500$ supercharger to a BMW or a mercedes owner is justifiable, selling it to a golf owner is pure exploitation.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (SleepyJoe)*

Well....until some company breaks the price barrier and offers something that will force the other companies to drop their prices, people who really want the products will pay for 'em....
And in all fairness, it's not like the products just magically appear and they start selling them. It takes research and development of the product, marketing, testing, etc., etc. It's not all free....they have to recoup expenses that they've already shelled out for.


----------



## Staticfish (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (VW97Jetta)*

I agree they have to recoupe some of the money, but 4500$ is ALOT!! especially since you can get other alternatives for cheaper.


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (Staticfish)*

100$ junkyard t3
50$ for oil lines
100$ custom log mani
30$ 3" DP
50$ bov from a dsm
200$ for a SS unit
$500 PWR water ic/pump/cooler

bring it, ill take the pepsi challenge on this stuff against a stage 2 "220whp" VF


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (Staticfish)*

BTW add 800$ anbd get a stand alone and walk SC's all day
i do my own tuning, welding, machining, so dont tell me i cant hook up a SS unit , cause it runs 12.5 under boost, just taht im stuck with drive by wire till next week

you dont see any "tuned by ________ shop, tuningh, performance" in my sig now do you?
i got love for people taht turn their own wrenches, hell..... even the VF people for actually putting brains into it, 
pfffffft, amatuers http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Dubweiser 2.0 (Sep 27, 2002)

Im interested to see what this kit hits for peak boost. Also if it has or will have any carb exemption. I would find it quite worth it if it is carb exempt and hits 185 whp on 6-7 psi. For me thats a great number just enough I don'tnescisarily want to race but I do want to be able to step on it when someone thinks they can hug my azz.
-Jake
P.S. yes price is steep but I think it may go down.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (D Wiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D Wiz* »_BTW add 800$ anbd get a stand alone and walk SC's all day
i do my own tuning, welding, machining, so dont tell me i cant hook up a SS unit , cause it runs 12.5 under boost, just taht im stuck with drive by wire till next week.

you dont see any "tuned by ________ shop, tuningh, performance" in my sig now do you?
i got love for people taht turn their own wrenches, hell..... even the VF people for actually putting brains into it, 
pfffffft, amatuers http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif









Thats great I'm really happy for you. I work for Wicked, sorry for showing my love for my buddy's bussiness. BTW this thread isn't a turbo vs sc thread like you always try to turn them into. Last I checked a properly tuned turbo will outperform a supercharger anyway so whats your point?<-- Not that I really care I'd rather get back to the real topic on hand.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (Dubweiser 2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubweiser 2.0* »_Im interested to see what this kit hits for peak boost. Also if it has or will have any carb exemption. I would find it quite worth it if it is carb exempt and hits 185 whp on 6-7 psi. For me thats a great number just enough I don'tnescisarily want to race but I do want to be able to step on it when someone thinks they can hug my azz.
-Jake
P.S. yes price is steep but I think it may go down.

I doubt it will be carb exempt since the kit is made in NJ and CARB cost like $5k. I can't recall how much boost comes from the stock kit I have a feeling its about 8 psi, not positive though. Once the R&D costs are recouped I'm sure the kit price will come down. Heck the Neuspeed charger was over $3k when it first came out, soon they will be near $2k.


----------



## jetta3guy8913 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*

price is kind of steep for a college kid







but if i didn't have all my other bills to pay i'd definitely rock it. This seems like a good kit, easy install and tuning is not a big deal here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (D Wiz)*

If this kit isn't going to be carb except, and 4500, thats alot for recouping R&D. For an APR stgIII kit for myself its 4K, and they're known to be quite high for prices. I think a solid 4K would be much more realistic. But what we need to remember is that this comes with an intercooler (~$750). So like I said before, a good 4K would be a nice round number










_Modified by Seanathan` at 8:16 PM 9-30-2003_


----------



## golfhm472 (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: (jetta3guy8913)*

this may be my christmas gift to myself. I will spare the $4500 just to get my piggy and its fat azz up to the speed limit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## meanveedub (May 31, 2003)

b-wiz d-wiz cheese wiz whatever you call yourself,i am the atp 2.0 turbo kit owner on my daily, with inter cooler , its sucks, 161 hp at wheels, and your 1500 slurbo kit leave it in the junk yard thats where it belongs, i call cfi today an they are lowering the price to 3995.00 and its worth it, hey you know what i sell you my atp kit for 1500(but you dont have a job to pay for it)and then, put the cfi kit on may car and all you see is tails , i was in keiths car this weekend and its fast, i drove it and it shocked the sh*t out of me and i also have a apr satge 3 gti , and was impressed my self with a little r-d on this kit you'll put 215-230 whp on there stage one and stage 2 is coming 250-260 on a stock bottom end 2.0 8v, please please try not to knock others because they are helping us the 2.0 folk be happy for them


----------



## Me109 (Mar 28, 2000)

*Re: (meanveedub)*

I really don't see the market for this. If somebody can afford a $4500 upgrade, they most likely would not be driving a 2.0. That's a nice down payment on a lot nicer car with more potential that would probably beat the 2.0SC right out of the box.


----------



## Me109 (Mar 28, 2000)

*Re: (meanveedub)*

whoops, accidentally posted twice.


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (meanveedub)*

man, i cant wait to see one of those kits on the road, its a wrap for them, and ill just push my 8 psi
honestly it surprised me how people watse money, hell, even apr stage 3 is a joke, uses SMIC, hahahah and maybe high 200whp? thats not even taking advantage of the 20v head and 250-260???? i know those aint WHP #'s
i already said i give props to people who design and do **** like this, but 4k is a joke man, to even still be riding on a stock ecu, and a MAF system, hell if they said 5 g's and stand alone included then it would be somehting difft, this is just gonna be liek all the Z guys complaining about how their cars run


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (D Wiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D Wiz* »_
honestly it surprised me how people watse money, hell, even apr stage 3 is a joke, uses SMIC, hahahah and maybe high 200whp? thats not even taking advantage of the 20v head and 250-260???? i know those aint WHP #'s


You might want to research stuff before you talk about it.....I won't even waste my time explaining to you how it works....


----------



## obvious510 (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: (Seanathan`)*

Why dont we chill out? everyone? We all understand that $4500 is freakin expensive, but to some people worth it. I however, am calling them up thursday, to ask if I can just buy the charger/pulley/belt and I can peice together everything else I need. I dont understand why more people dont jump on this idea. I could give a crap less about their intercooler and piping, I'll get all that done custom, here, for less. This is a great opportunity for all of us.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (obvious510)*

If they're only selling it as a kit though, you're kinda SOL.....


----------



## obvious510 (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

Yeah, that's true. If they wont, then I'll just build myself a kit, peice by peice. Not junkyard, but from distributors. I'm sick of waiting for VF to get theirs out, and I like the idea of custom.


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (meanveedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meanveedub* »_i call cfi today an they are lowering the price to 3995.00 and its worth it, 

OK IF U CANT READ? GO BACK TO SCHOOL AND LEARN HOW TO!!! if u can read that and then for next 10 posts still talk about the kit costing $4500 then stop posting and go back to school and learn how to read.... and also stop the bitching about turbo vs supercharger.... it does not belong here... this is a thread about supercharger.... its like people who love their 2.0's get bitched at by VR6 people... its like "how do i make my 2.0 fast..... buy a vr!"














whata ****? cant do our own thing? if we wanna spend the money and go w. a supercharger we do that... its our money... we do what we want w. it..... i understand u wanna prevent us from spending lots of money for no reason... but at the same time i know people who are very smart on these threads and by smart i am talking knownledge wise and mechanicaly savy...(sorry i cant spell) and the only thing they tell me is that after they got the kit installed and tuned they are way over $4-5000 in their turbo setups.... 
but anyways... this is the end of my post... i am sure CFI will post the dyno sheets and more info about the kit shortly... i belive in this company and i think this kit and this company has alot of potential... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ramylson (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (Maverik869)*

blah, blah, blah.. any way you cut it, I think this is a solid kit. The finish work on it looks great, I'm sure all of the mechanicals behind it are solid.. Sure, it's pricey (we all should know that by now.. I mean, two pages), but for some it's worth it. I've always been interested in a supercharger versus a turbo system, and this kit looks very solid to me. Call me stupid, say it's a waste of money.. doesn't really matter. At this point, I think it's worth it. And, I've started saving.. 
Spring-time should be interesting.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (Maverik869)*

some of you guys are missing the point. They've put together a kit that puts down #'s and leaves you with no work to do besides put it on. The numbers look impressive to me, though I need to see more. 
Some of us, (D-wiz, me, others) are lucky enough to have the tools, know how and balls to go out and fabricate our own kits. The fabrication is the easy part. It took me almost 5 months to get my car running 170/198 at 10psi. The kit itself was cheap! It was all the things I had to buy after the kit and to get it running that cost bank. 
My kit only cost me around $2600 and I went all new / all out pretty much
Then I had to buy:
Wideband - $600
New laptop - $1500 (mine died)
New motor cost me almost $1000 to get in after blowing one
$150 for a new set of injectors - culprit of blowing motor 1
New clutch - $400
So all in all I've put over $6k into my motor. Factor in the blown motor cost because I learned tuning the hard way. I went about it smart and still blew up. 
Assuming you don't need to tune this charger kit - drop the $600 wideband and the laptop. Assuming you never blow a motor, drop the $1000 i've written and nix the injectors too. You'll need a clutch though. 
So if you never have to tune it and never have any motor problems and everything works magically you could have 170/198 for $3000.
I've been through 5 months of hell with my car. It was fun, cost alot, and the car is now near perfect. Would you pay $1500 to not have to go through what I went through? Remeber now I did a motor swap, clutch install and motor rebuild with no install cost...


----------



## slomofo. (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

there sure are a lot of cheapskates on here. just wait until someday when you get real cars that aftermarket parts cost big money for, like an exhaust for 1000 or an ecu upgrade for 895. i drive a 2.0 that runs quite well and i would love to have 85 *bolt on* horsepower for 4500. sure, turbos produce huge power and have great gains but some of us want the ability to bolt stuff on instead of fabbing down pipes, intercooler tubes, intercooler mounts and all that fun stuff. especially on a daily driver.


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: (slomofo.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slomofo.* »_there sure are a lot of cheapskates on here. 

That's what happens when the kit is real close or more then the resale value of some of our cars. Think you'd see many 96 328i owners lining up to pay 10,000 for a blower kit? Especially when there are other options.
Some people just don't see the value in it, no big deal. 
BTW you can get 85 bolt-on whp for around $800 if you know whats up.


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_some of you guys are missing the point. They've put together a kit that puts down #'s and leaves you with no work to do besides put it on. The numbers look impressive to me, though I need to see more

preach!!!!

_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_some of us, (D-wiz, me, others) are lucky enough to have the tools, know how and balls to go out and fabricate our own kits. The fabrication is the easy part. 
exactly, everything is bolt on/off, real headaches are tuning?

hey toolfan, please explain to me what a properly "tuned turbo" cause i never had to tune my turbo ever?!?!?!?! 
evan did you????? nope.
boost is boost, now the ecu is another story....
and seanathan, i went to goapr.com, funny how they say 290bhp for the stage 3, still pathetic, best part of that kits gotta be the inconel mani, even the turbo is ineffiecient, precision SC 61's easily put down 400whp on 11 psi or so, and they aint BB


----------



## GTibunny16v (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: (D Wiz)*

Danny, you just dont see why the APR stage 3 kit is so great for the money. It is a true plug and play kit all the tuning is already done, just bolt it on. It also puts down that hp in a stock type power curve. Smooth power, some people would rather have smooth linear power than peak power w/ a hugh turbo. 
This kit for $4000 is alittle much, but it does come with intercooler and if the tuning is perfect. Then it might just be worth it. For anyone with the ability to tune/build a boosted car, this isnt the kit for us. 
Id much rather spend $4500 on a turbo that puts out 260whp on 12psi.

EDIT: I forgot we were in the world of 8v's. 260whp on 12psi is of course from a 16v










_Modified by GTibunny16v at 5:14 PM 10-1-2003_


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (D Wiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D Wiz* »_
hey toolfan, please explain to me what a properly "tuned turbo" cause i never had to tune my turbo ever?!?!?!?! 
evan did you????? nope.


I think you know what I was saying, sorry I didn't type *Properly Tuned Turbo System*. I didn't know I had to be so specific in my wording as if I'm talking to a kindergartner but judging by your run-on sentances and typing I should have assumed that also. Your really stretching your arguements now, why don't you just let it go since me and most other people don't care what else you have to say. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## obvious510 (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: (slomofo.)*

Just for info folks...this sounds promising 
_Dave,
We will make any provisions you need. Please understand that our kit requires 2.5" inlets and outlets on the intercooler. For $3500 we will sell you the kit sans intercooler and as long as you can equip your intercooler with these size inlets and outlets you should have no problems. 
Thank you for your interest. Eric._
This was in reply to an email I sent inquiring if I could buy it without the intercooler ($1000??????). I'm going to call em tomorrow, and see if I can just buy the pulley, bracketry, and actual blower. I'll see how much that's worth to em.


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (obvious510)*

yeah, kindergar*D*ener!!!!!
BS in Mgt soon hear, along with lotsa other people
tool fan shove it!!!!








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (D Wiz)*

im just busting balls really, but all jokes and arguments aside, $4k and running ok with a FMIC isnt bad, but 220whp is kinda low, just syaing for that much money, you could buy all the tools, have the learning experience and have a stand alone for that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

I'm crafty, so I would piece together my own turbo kit. Think of the insane turbo kit you could build for $4500.


_Modified by troze1200 at 9:11 PM 10-1-2003_


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (troze1200)*

I wish I knew how to weld.....


----------



## golfhm472 (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: (D Wiz)*

hey D Wiz, I'm sure you know your stuff and then some. Hell, you seem like an educated adult. Did you ever think the reason why you are unemployed is because of your *ATTITUDE*. just a thought


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (D Wiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D Wiz* »_
and seanathan, i went to goapr.com, funny how they say 290bhp for the stage 3, still pathetic, best part of that kits gotta be the inconel mani, even the turbo is ineffiecient, precision SC 61's easily put down 400whp on 11 psi or so, and they aint BB








Going to a website hardly reflects experience. Funny how two guys local to me have the kit ain't it? And that they're having 320whp on race gas. And the turbo is ineffecient? That has got to be the funniest part of it all. Its a gt25/28, thats alot more efficient than a t3/t4. And lastly, the point of APR's kit isn't to create madd horsepower... It's to create a kit that is reliable yet still have somemore balls. If you want some power go to Atp's site and buy their GenII stgII for 2k and build it all yourself. Or better yet, wait for Dubwerks to come out with their kit. 
But to get back onto topic, it's good to see another kit out for the 2.0. If they lower the price to 4k then I think that'll bring in some more people than keeping it at the steep 4500. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I can't wait to see some peoples personal experiences with this kit!


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (Seanathan`)*

320whp on race gas? and thats good?
feast your eyes, and before you say cause its a honda, its still a 1.8 and 16v, the equal length header just helps spool, and VTEC barely makes the big numbers
http://honda-tech.com/zerothread?id=554326 
also, some numbers arturbo posted , yep 24 psi and super effiecient, and what are those APR numbers at? 20 psi or so and at its peak? this is just to prove the ineffiecieny of the t25's
http://honda-tech.com/zerothread?id=634174 

but i agree with you guys, you just want something reliable, but coming from a fabricator-DIY person, i really cant justify all of that, i just try to raise awareness that DIY kits are easier and with stand alone better than anything on the pre made market, dont knock stuff till you try it AKA turbo installs, they arent hard


----------



## GTibunny16v (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: (D Wiz)*

ummm...who said anything about t25's? GT25's are totally different turbos.


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (D Wiz)*

Your missing my point. Sure if you want to toss around links to four bangers with large hp numbers I can play that game, but 320 whp on cars that last 120,000 miles is pretty damn impressive in my book. Try asking those Honda guys about that. But I'm not trying to show you cars that make 500whp. If I want to do that then IM BillyT, he's on the Vortex. You probably have heard of his 1.8t. And if you want to get into an argument on how reliable Honda's are when producing large numbers, well they're not. My buddy here works for Hybrid Garage, I can tell you some regular Honda stories. But I digress...
Anyway, anyone on here looking to purchase this kit?


----------



## MKIIICOWBOY (Sep 23, 2003)

*Re: (D Wiz)*

Well here is my Question for you all. Im a turbo person my self. Have been for over two years and 23,000 miles. Ive never really heard or driven a supercharged car. But I have heard about them.
What does this kit sound like. IE: Can you hear it under the hood at idle and at cruise, Or just when your on the gas.
I spent about six months trying to find a turbo that while cruising around and in stop and go traffic could not be herd. The only time you can hear my turbo is when I lay down really hard on it. Other wise its nice and quite, just the way I like it.
Is this kit going to be the same way?
Elvis.


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (GTibunny16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTibunny16v* »_ummm...who said anything about t25's? GT25's are totally different turbos. 

I did. D Wiz was telling me that the gt25/28 is inefficient....haha


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (Seanathan`)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Seanathan`* »_
I did. D Wiz was telling me that the gt25/28 is inefficient....haha








for the price yeah, you can get a sc61 that can do an easy 600whp and pull PAST 9k on any car for liek 800$


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (MKIIICOWBOY)*

usually with a supercharger, being either centrifugal or roots type, you have a typical "whine" that associates with either. Not as loud as a lyshom







, but pretty noticable. 
Honestly, I've never been in a 2.0sc'd, but i've been in a couple VF charged vr6's, and you get that lovely whine


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (Seanathan`)*

i'm interested in this kit
i find it interesting how this conversion has turning into pulling power from 4 cylinders of 2 liters or less and people are throwing honda and 1.8t stats around from various kits, silly kids with their apples and oranges


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (D Wiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D Wiz* »_for the price yeah, you can get a sc61 that can do an easy 600whp and pull PAST 9k on any car for liek 800$

Right, but the purpose of APR isn't try to create 600whp. If you wanted to go for more power, a gt25 wouldn't surfice, but for 250-350whp a gt25/28 is just fine. You told me the turbo APR uses is insufficient for the application, in which its not. Thats my point.


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (purplejettahondaeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *purplejettahondaeater* »_i'm interested in this kit
i find it interesting how this conversion has turning into pulling power from 4 cylinders of 2 liters or less and people are throwing honda and 1.8t stats around from various kits, silly kids with their apples and oranges









OK so with that note!







Let's get back on track eh? I apologize for hijacking the thread, its just so easy! But D Wiz, IM me if you feel the need to continue.


----------



## 2.0LGtiPwr (Mar 23, 2002)

*Re: (purplejettahondaeater)*

As far as a piecing together a turbo kit goes. It is *NOT* easier to DIY if you don't know what the F*** your doing to begin with. Which is why many people, who lack the experience to properly "piece together" a turbo kit, prefer SC's. The amount of experience and tools it takes to put together a custom turbo kit is far beyond what it would take to put on a SC such as this. 
Is it not reasonable to say that a person who has a genral understanding of how engines work (i.e. 2.0L) would be able to install a supercharger with more ease than trying to custom rig a turbo setup??


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (Seanathan`)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Seanathan`* »_ I apologize for hijacking the thread, its just so easy! But D Wiz, IM me if you feel the need to continue. 
heheh LOL word


----------



## 2.0LGtiPwr (Mar 23, 2002)

*Re: (2.0LGtiPwr)*

Back to the issue of price - Is there any possibility that a SC besides the units that are made specificlly for the 2.0 (Nuespeed,Vf, CFI), can be made to work on the 2.0 with a little fabrication, etc.. for saaayy.......... like a thousand or so less than this kit is retailing for????


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (2.0LGtiPwr)*

I dont care either way, I want it. I see more potential, than the other options out there. and I dont mind the extra cost. and if i can fab up a FMIC for a lil cheaper then thats what ill do. But i dont have the time to Tune a turbo.


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (D Wiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D Wiz* »_yeah, kindergar*D*ener!!!!!
BS in Mgt soon hear, along with lotsa other people
tool fan shove it!!!!








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









What are you a little boy lol. Come back to the threads when you become a man and have a full sized *****. This kind of crap is not nessary. Please start puberty before using internet usergroups please.


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (fluxburn)*

dude, you dont gotta quote my pic, please get off my crotch?
whatever man, anyways ill continue later tonight, after my 400 level classes


----------



## Staticfish (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (D Wiz)*

ANy more info on the kit itself? Nothing on the webpage either


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (Staticfish)*

so are we done bashing supercharges???? cause this i have to remind u again that this is a thread about the supercharger not a turbo... this meens... we talk supercharger here... not turbo... so please stop fighting between the two fn things and leave us ----- about this supercharger .... not ABOUT " U SHOULD GET A TURBO INSTEAD" thats great and all but c'mon if we wanted a turbo we could sit in FI forum and ----- and ----- and ----- about how expensive it is.... so let us have our 2.slow supercharger fun here... thank u!


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (Maverik869)*

200whp is nothing to scoff at, esp when you're lightened to 2300lbs


----------



## Staticfish (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (purplejettahondaeater)*

There are plenty of cars that cost more than a 2.0 VW and a supercharger that dont make 200 whp.. I wouldnt knock it so hard.. I am definatly interested in this SC>


----------



## y0use (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: (Staticfish)*

when is it going up on their site? dynos? videos? anything?


----------



## vw valance (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: (Maverik869)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maverik869* »_so are we done bashing supercharges???? cause this i have to remind u again that this is a thread about the supercharger not a turbo... this meens... we talk supercharger here... not turbo... so please stop fighting between the two fn things and leave us ----- about this supercharger .... not ABOUT " U SHOULD GET A TURBO INSTEAD" thats great and all but c'mon if we wanted a turbo we could sit in FI forum and ----- and ----- and ----- about how expensive it is.... so let us have our 2.slow supercharger fun here... thank u!

Yep







I don't know why supercharger threads always get twisted into,'why you should go turbo instead',posts


----------



## slomofo. (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: (MikeBlaze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeBlaze* »_
That's what happens when the kit is real close or more then the resale value of some of our cars. Think you'd see many 96 328i owners lining up to pay 10,000 for a blower kit? Especially when there are other options.


actually, i know quite a few bmw folks that arent apposed to buying a euro m3 long block for 8g's and shoving it in their car. and these are the same people that don't find a problem buying a cam set for 3500. i have one customer that is almost done with his obd1 m3 engine swap into his 85 325e. and that car is only worth 1000. he has about 8g's into the car right now and it's not all finished yet. 
and yeah, i could build a turbo kit for cheap too and have huge horsepower, and i probably will someday but right now with my car as a daily driver, i would rather pay more $$$ for reliability and not have to deal with all the guesswork.


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: (slomofo.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slomofo.* »_
actually, i know quite a few bmw folks that arent apposed to buying a euro m3 long block for 8g's and shoving it in their car. and these are the same people that don't find a problem buying a cam set for 3500. 


I never should have made the comparison w/ the BMW, I forgot how rediculous some rich people are.


----------



## volks25 (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: (MikeBlaze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeBlaze* »_
I never should have made the comparison w/ the BMW, I forgot how rediculous some rich people are.

you mean some kids parents are rich


----------



## slomofo. (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: (volks25)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volks25* »_
you mean some kids parents are rich









actually, this guy is 23 and works at one of the local hospitals and saves all his money to do the swap. most BMW owners arent rich, you can pick up an E36 325i/is for fairly cheap right now. less than 10g. you can barely pick up mk4 2.0's for that much and we all know the BMW is far more capable than the mk4 2.0
it's not about being rich, it's all about doing what it takes to have the perfect setup. BMW owners are more willing to make sacrifices for what they want i guess, but lots of vw owners seem to be tightwads. i know i can't afford it, if the kit was 1500 or 4500 but i do know that if i could, i would probably have enough money for a different car too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## y0use (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: (MikeBlaze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeBlaze* »_
I never should have made the comparison w/ the BMW, I forgot how rediculous some rich people are.

yea it must be nice!!!!


----------



## Nat1267 (May 23, 2002)

*Re: (slomofo.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slomofo.* »_ i would rather pay more $$$ for reliability and not have to deal with all the guesswork. 


Your point is good. My thoughts are the same. When CFI has this kit out for sale. Ill be sending them a check or CC witch ever has money at the time. Turbos are fun, They do have some great tuning capibilites. But I would wrather buy a SC and now that while I can get more HP from it, It will cost some money. So I would more inclinded to stick with the way its set up and spend money on other things. IE: FLight school, house, loan payments.
those are just my thoughts.
nate


----------



## sbiggi (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (Nat1267)*

huh well i just went to their site and it says $3995


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (sbiggi)*

for $4000 and 186whp i'm on it
i hope a stage 2 comes out though, maybe mild SC friendly cam, smaller pulley etc. etc.


----------



## obvious510 (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: (purplejettahondaeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *purplejettahondaeater* »_for $4000 and 186whp i'm on it
i hope a stage 2 comes out though, maybe mild SC friendly cam, smaller pulley etc. etc.

Yeah, me too. I'm gonna still take em up on that $3500 w/ no IC deal. I'm sure they'll have more stages, or why would they call it stage 1? They'll probably release it with a smaller pulley/remapped chip. I'm down.


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (obvious510)*

yeah a stage2 with 195-200whp and stage 3 with 225-230whp would really turn some heads and make some sales
(hell for 225-230whp from a SC i'd consider $5000)


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (purplejettahondaeater)*

TT 268/260 cam?


----------



## obvious510 (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: (purplejettahondaeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *purplejettahondaeater* »_ (hell for 225-230whp from a SC i'd consider $5000)

I'll bet with some headwork on top of that, you could squeeze out 250. With SDS, there's no telling what happens. Oh yeah, and I'm thinking the 268/260 might be too agressive for something like this, eventually. I'm sure on stage 1 it'd be ok, but wouldn't it leak out lots of boost once you got into the higher psi range? I was thinking of picking up the 260/256.


----------



## zilla (Jun 17, 2000)

is this SC for the ABA only or will it work on an AEG?
i saw that one of the pics has an AEG intake manifold, but it's still an ABA underneath.


----------



## obvious510 (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: (zilla)*

Only problem I could see would be the ECU. Other than that, I'm not sure.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (obvious510)*


_Quote, originally posted by *obvious510* »_
I'll bet with some headwork on top of that, you could squeeze out 250. With SDS, there's no telling what happens. Oh yeah, and I'm thinking the 268/260 might be too agressive for something like this, eventually. I'm sure on stage 1 it'd be ok, but wouldn't it leak out lots of boost once you got into the higher psi range? I was thinking of picking up the 260/256.

The 268/260 should be fine.....


----------



## CuCo33 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: (Seanathan`)*

i gotta agree with the cheapness up in here
ya i agree on the fact the 4.5K, even 4K is up there but think about it... turbo setup can (and should) run u more for what... 10-30 more hp?
i know a few buds who have turboed 2.0s and a lot of em payed more than what this kit is worth... and STILL are payin to get them runnin right
what people SHOULD be b*tchin bout is not the price but the reliability... this is a new setup that's hit the market... i'm def interested in one, not now since th money isnt there (like it ever is) everyone knows how new setups do... sometimes they are 100% legit, sometimes they are 100% problems...
i'll wait awhile till after everyone get one and see their input

33


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (CuCo33)*

Well....looks like I will be installing the supercharger (not on my car) on October 14th....I let everyone know how it goes... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2.0LGtiPwr (Mar 23, 2002)

*Re: (zilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zilla* »_is this SC for the ABA only or will it work on an AEG?
i saw that one of the pics has an AEG intake manifold, but it's still an ABA underneath.

I e-mailed them about that and they said, yes, they will make a kit for the AEG block. As far as release date, I'm unsure of that.
On a side note, I was told that on a 140,000m engine (whether AEG or ABA I don't know) with a Supersprint cat-back, and fresh head, putting out 103hp at the wheels was elevated to 185 at the wheels after installation of the Procharger.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (2.0LGtiPwr)*

Anyone who saw the kit in person......did you happen to look at the intercooler install at all....as in how much of the bumper I'll have to remove to get it to fit? Anyone get any close-up digital pics of the whole setup? I want to get an idea of what I'm up against.....


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

i belive that both cars had different bumpers... prolly u will have to cut same amount as if u were doing a atp install.... thats my guess....

also about the 184whp... that car only has supersprint catback.... nothing else...... what about people who have headers, cams, and all that good stuff.. i say if u have a 262 cam or 260cam with a header and portmatched head or any work done ot the head... u r going to be near or at 200hp... thats just my guess..... also does this kit give u new injectors or does it run on ur stock fuel pump and injectors and uses FPR?


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (Maverik869)*

this is of their website....
#1
Superchargers are not subject to exhaust heat, require less ancillary components and provide a more consistent output for easier tuning than turbochargers. This is critical to the performance of a forced induction conversion to vehicles not so equipped from the factory. 
Procharger takes the advantages of supercharging several steps further.The C-1 ProCharger is the first and only gear-driven centrifugal sport compact supercharger to feature self-lubrication. 
By not having to rely on engine oil for lubrication, Prochargers run cooler and produce safe, high quality boost for more power and less engine strain. This is possible due to the innovative staged bearing design and integral gear pump. This unit also has an internal step up drive ratio, guaranteeing high, specific output designed for smaller displacement engines. 
Self Contained ProChargers produce a larger net power gain because they run cooler and consume less power than comparable oil-fed designs. 
This is also the only
supercharger technology proven to repeatedly produce full-out race turbo
levels of power.

#2
The CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger System: Offering reliable horsepower gains of up to 80% at the wheels in intercooled Stage 1 trim, this system combines incredible performance with ease of installation utilizing the Procharger C-1 supercharger. Systems include: 
• C-1 Procharger 
• CNC machined billet aluminum bracketry
• Front mount air-to-air intercooler
• 2.5” aluminum tubing 
• High pressure couplers and clamps
• Fuel management unit
• Mass Air signal controller
• Reprogrammed EPROM 
• Serpentine belt
• Alternator pulley
• Spark plugs 
Complete Stage 1 system: $3995
shipping soon!


----------



## volks25 (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: (Maverik869)*

mmmmm expensive power **drool**


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (volks25)*

"fuel management unit"
just so you guys know, its a regular old, probably cartech fmu, purely mechanical, good for what it is, but just backs up thefuel pressure to achieve rich/lean, bad for the fuel pump imho


----------



## ALpHaMoNk_VW (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: (D Wiz)*

sounds like a good unit for 4Grand for those looking to get close to 200whp but don't have the time or know how for turbos. But just like a turbo car it is all going to really rely on the tunning. I wonder if they are getting these numbers off the stock inj? who is the chip (if there is one provided) tunned? timing curve fuel curve. looks like with some more modds SC guys can get these into the 200 range. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTibunny16v (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: (Maverik869)*

I just want the charger, brackets. Run a split second, 30# injectors, pwr intercooler and mk4 intake manifold. Screw spending 4k and using a FMU and MAF signal converter. Id rather use bigger injectors and SS. Did anyone see if you could only by the charger and bracket?


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (GTibunny16v)*

i'd gladly big larger injectors with it and something about the MKIV intake manifold mod is awesome to me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SnowManMkIII (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: (purplejettahondaeater)*

Just put the money down on a WRX and end this lame debate?


----------



## obvious510 (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: (GTibunny16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTibunny16v* »_I just want the charger, brackets. Run a split second, 30# injectors, pwr intercooler and mk4 intake manifold. Screw spending 4k and using a FMU and MAF signal converter. Id rather use bigger injectors and SS. Did anyone see if you could only by the charger and bracket?

I ended up deciding I'm going to buy the whole kit, for simplicities sake. It'll be my first FI experience, so I want to get my feet wet, and I like the idea of air-air. Eventually I'll get a new IC, injectors blah blah, but for now, I'm just going to do the kit.
Someone should email them and see if they'll just sell the bracketry/blower though. That'd be freaking sweeeet.








Now, as for material to be removed, here's the response to my email inquiring about that:
_Dave,
Additional tuning stages are under development but we have to keep in mind reliability issues. Increasing the rpm capability of the engine in and of itself can get you more power but be careful (read reliability). 
The dimensions for our intercooler are as follows:
3" thick
6" tall
17.5" long (core)
23.5" total length
1.5" height drop from top of core to ends of tanks each side.
Hopefully, this should give you an idea of the material removal required. As the rad support sits at an angle in these cars, more material is removed from the passenger's side.
Hope to hear from you soon. Eric._
Sounds good to me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## obvious510 (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: (SnowManMkIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SnowManMkIII* »_Just put the money down on a WRX and end this lame debate?


Hey asshat, if you dont have any info or questions actually *pertaining* to this thread, we dont want your opinion. Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (obvious510)*

Yeah, I got the intercooler dimensions from Pete already....I guess I have to remove about 1" of rebar.....


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

what if i get a sabb intercooler or audi 1.8t or VW 1.8t intercooler... will it be enough? will it still give me same power or will it drop amount of power car will be making....


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Maverik869)*

well i understand where alot of you guys are coming from. your right 4 grand is alot of money. believe me i know. i have blown 2 motors. am i happy about it in a way. as funny as that may sound its the truth you live and you learn. The majority of you guys have no understanding of the works of the motor let alone to install something like this. Nothing in the world is plug and play to the extent of this. Especially something that helps you tune. A fmu is not going to help you tune. its a band aid. There is plenty of guys that have done alot of damage with one of those things. They are a headache on there own. Dont believe me get one and find out. 
alot of you guys are on the right track. ATP turbo kits need tunning. I know that from experience just like D-WIZ, and 2k we have all been there. The headaches, the trips here and there. The checkbook running low. 
I remeber when the first thread was started about this. Alot of people were like hell yeah i want it. 200 horse hell yeah. And know they see the price. You think 200whp comes cheap? 2K hit it on the head with his thread about the money as well as D-Wiz. I fully understand that not everybody has the rescoures to build there own kit let alone put it togther.
To help you understand what it actually means to have someone put on a kit for let me break it down when i first went turbo 3 years ago. 
atp stage 2 kit.....3000
clutch...................400
Boost, AF guage....200
guage pod..............50
Dyno....................200
total ...................3850
now thats the stuff need. after said and done bill came to $5500. Its the time that goes along with installing this kit or kits similar to it. 
I am in no way trying to compare to turn this into a sc VS turbo thread. im just trying to tell some of you thay you wanna play you gotta pay. thats the name of game. some of you dont like that, than fine. those of you that are going to buy this i want to know exactlly what you think of this. If i wasnt already happy with what i have or i wasnt turbo i would get his in a heart beat. 
_Modified by turbojeta3 at 8:54 AM 10-4-2003_


_Modified by turbojeta3 at 8:55 AM 10-4-2003_


----------



## njabe567 (Jul 3, 2003)

can't wait till it comes out for the mark 4..they tell me by jan..keep ur fingers crossed!


----------



## vw valance (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: (turbojeta3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbojeta3* »_well i understand where alot of you guys are coming from. your right 4 grand is alot of money. believe me i know. i have blown 2 motors. am i happy about it in a way. as funny as that may sound its the truth you live and you learn. The majority of you guys have no understanding of the works of the motor let alone to install something like this. Nothing in the world is plug and play to the extent of this. Especially something that helps you tune. A fmu is not going to help you tune. its a band aid. There is plenty of guys that have done alot of damage with one of those things. They are a headache on there own. Dont believe me get one and find out. 
alot of you guys are on the right track. ATP turbo kits need tunning. I know that from experience just like D-WIZ, and 2k we have all been there. The headaches, the trips here and there. The checkbook running low. 
I remeber when the first thread was started about this. Alot of people were like hell yeah i want it. 200 horse hell yeah. And know they see the price. You think 200whp comes cheap? 2K hit it on the head with his thread about the money as well as D-Wiz. I fully understand that not everybody has the rescoures to build there own kit let alone put it togther.
To help you understand what it actually means to have someone put on a kit for let me break it down when i first went turbo 3 years ago. 
atp stage 2 kit.....3000
clutch...................400
Boost, AF guage....200
guage pod..............50
Dyno....................200
total ...................3850
now thats the stuff need. after said and done bill came to $5500. Its the time that goes along with installing this kit or kits similar to it. 
I am in no way trying to compare to turn this into a sc VS turbo thread. im just trying to tell some of you thay you wanna play you gotta pay. thats the name of game. some of you dont like that, than fine. those of you that are going to buy this i want to know exactlly what you think of this. If i wasnt already happy with what i have or i wasnt turbo i would get his in a heart beat. 
_Modified by turbojeta3 at 8:54 AM 10-4-2003_

_Modified by turbojeta3 at 8:55 AM 10-4-2003_

Very informative post http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (turbojeta3)*

Turbojeta,
Good post. I would buy one as well if I had the dough......
In regards to building something up, I'm sure most of us who are mechanically inclined would give it a whirl in a heartbeat. Unfortunately, most don't have the resources, time, second vehicle, etc., etc. Many people on here are in college and simply have other expenses.....or can't be without a car for any length of time. I have way too many bills, and I only have two vehicles; my gf drives the other one, so I could not be without my car for more than a day or two. Hell.....if I had disposable income each month (and I would if I didn't have all my credit card bills), a 3rd vehicle, and a garage (next house)....oh well. Maybe in a few years.
I'm installing the kit in a few weeks on a 'texers car. Will be my first forced induction install....have to start somewhere. And Danny already said he'd help tune the car if I need help, so I'm not really worried. My only concern at this point is getting something to cut the rebar for the intercooler







.


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_And Danny already said he'd help tune the car if I need help, so I'm not really worried. 


see guys, im not such an ******!!! LOL 

_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_My only concern at this point is getting something to cut the rebar for the intercooler







. 

if you marked EXACTLY what you needed to cut off, i can take it to my machine shop and do it nice and quickly on a band saw, i go to school in new haven, so one day we could meet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








cough cough turboz own cough cough


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (D Wiz)*

I would have to get the rebar off the car and figure out what'll need to come off. I have the dimensions of the intercooler if that helps.....I'm just not sure if the guy knows how to get that stuff off, and I don't have time to go down there and do it for him this week......he lives in North Haven....


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

is there anyway to mount the intercooler not to modify the front bumper? could i just use custom piping etc..?


----------



## obvious510 (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: (Bigfoot)*

Nah, it's a simple matter of there not being enough room for this bad-jackson to fit.


----------



## synistyr (Apr 4, 2001)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

No real closeup pics on the website, but a off to the side pic of the FMIC. Just enough to make you *drool* I guess








http://www.cfimotorsports.com/home.htm


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_Anyone who saw the kit in person......did you happen to look at the intercooler install at all....as in how much of the bumper I'll have to remove to get it to fit? Anyone get any close-up digital pics of the whole setup? I want to get an idea of what I'm up against.....


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (synistyr)*

Thanks guys. I just want people to know a couple things thats all. And yes Danny isnt a bad guy i taught him everything he knows.

well i saw they have the graph up. is that right 189whp 169wtq?


_Modified by turbojeta3 at 8:17 AM 10-5-2003_


----------



## GTibunny16v (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: (turbojeta3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbojeta3* »_

well i saw they have the graph up. is that right 189whp 169wtq?



It looks like 11.2:1 a/f ratio and slowly climbs up to 12.5:1. Im sure if was a little leaner (12.5:1) in the low end, torque output would be more. But it still is unusually that the torque doesnt exceed the hp. Since most FI aba's do produce more torque even with rich low end conditions.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (GTibunny16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTibunny16v* »_

It looks like 11.2:1 a/f ratio and slowly climbs up to 12.5:1. Im sure if was a little leaner (12.5:1) in the low end, torque output would be more. But it still is unusually that the torque doesnt exceed the hp. Since most FI aba's do produce more torque even with rich low end conditions.

The stage II kit produced more TQ than HP if I remember correctly - something like 20x HP and 22x TQ. My memory is a little foggy since H20 was 2 weeks ago.
-For you guys buying the kit something I would consider is maybe ditching the PSC MAF voltage Regulator and upgrading it to the PSC-001 Fuel Controller(need laptop). CFI told me they had problems with maxing the MAF sensor out and the voltage Regulator was needed. I'm not 100% sure that both units provide the same principle function but they both do alter the MAF signal. I would defintley talk to CFI and see if uprading is possible.
















-I updated the first page of the post a little.
-Dwiz thanks for the pictures they provided hours of photoshop entertainment


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (turbojeta3)*



turbojeta3 said:


> And yes Danny isnt a bad guy i taught him everything he knows.QUOTE]
> hehe yeah, this dudes a big help, having his number on my cell has saved me a few headaches, gotta keep those CT to IL calls short LOL, the bad ones are when i call thomas in hawaii


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (turbojeta3)*

The reason that it's making low torque is because the charge doesn't produce max boost down low. Say it runs "10 pounds." Your going to get 3 psi or so at dead low end like prior to 3000 rpms. Midrange you'll see it climb to 7 then hit a nice spike around 5500 to 10psi. 
If your looking for more useable torque as opposed to horsepower look for somethhing that gives you more boost down low. Did anyone figure out peak boost on this? Looks like 10psi to me. Chargers can run more boost up top on stock compression - detonation occurs more frequently in the rpm range of max torque which is where this would be only mildly boosting. 
Here's what 10psi with a turbo looks like:
(keep in mind this is a mk4 - produces lower numbers than an ABA by nature)


----------



## SnowManMkIII (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: (obvious510)*


_Quote, originally posted by *obvious510* »_
Hey asshat, if you dont have any info or questions actually *pertaining* to this thread, we dont want your opinion. Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

<^>







<^> nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you need to chill bud! someone OBVIOUSly doesnt have a sense of humor.


----------



## Nat1267 (May 23, 2002)

*Re: (SnowManMkIII)*

Im really diggin this kit. When flight school is finished up Ill be throwing one on the car. Seems like a great set up. Well do a cluth and presure plate at the same time. Mine can hardly hold my stock 2.0 right now so I figure Ill need it.
One question though, is there anyway to get some more TQ out of the system. Maybe through some cam work, headers, Fuel manegement?
Nate


----------



## Nat1267 (May 23, 2002)

*Re: (Nat1267)*

Ok, secound question for you all. Here is a little experiment that would be kinda fun.
The fixed variable would be this. I have an 95 OBD I ABA 2.0.
The experiment: Installing at MKIV intake manifold on and MKIII ABA block.
Now putting on the MKIV intake manifold on the ABA block has it plus side. SOunds like some people have messed around with this.
Aside from thoes advanteges would there be any other in this application, IE: less intercooler piping=less boost lost in the maze of piping.
What are you alls thoughts on this.
Nate


----------



## GTibunny16v (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: (Nat1267)*

I think a mk4 manifold would be a very wise idea, it keeps the intercooler piping short and less bends. Cams and headwork will only decrease low end torque but give more top end power. Remember you'll need to retune the car w/ these mods. Since you'll be adding more air. Also, more lowend torque isnt always a good thing. Infact, it sucks...no i shouldnt say that, wheel spin sucks and thats usually a byproduct from high torque in the low end.


----------



## Nat1267 (May 23, 2002)

*Re: (GTibunny16v)*

Well Port and Polish is alittle to much for me. I want to keep it simple. charger set up, headers(for fun), cam, and the MKIV intake manifold. I dont think I would want to deviate much father from that. 
Do you think extra tuning would be need with the set up like I have it above? I cant see it need much if any as Im not really modifying anything majoy like a PP.
Nate


----------



## Nat1267 (May 23, 2002)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (Maverik869)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maverik869* »_


























Help me out with what Im looking at here. I think its an MKIII body. But not an ABA block. Is this an MKIV(sorry dont know the MKIV 2.0 engin code) 2.0 transplanted in the MKIII?
Nate


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (Nat1267)*

the top one looks liek an MK3 cause of the lights, engien for sure is an AEG cause of the valve cove , UNLESS it is just the head, but taht would be weird
the bottom one is ABA, MK3 with MK4 look lights


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (Nat1267)*

i believe that's and ABA (mkIII) block with the AEG (mkiv) intake manifold

aatap needs to get those VVT valves out and done, that with this would be a blast


----------



## Nat1267 (May 23, 2002)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (purplejettahondaeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *purplejettahondaeater* »_
aatap needs to get those VVT valves out and done, that with this would be a blast

Fill me in if you could. I think I remeber a post but not sure. 
THank
nate


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (purplejettahondaeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *purplejettahondaeater* »_i believe that's and ABA (mkIII) block with the AEG (mkiv) intake manifold

correct, i just remmebered when the ABA guys want the MK4 top they also need the valve cover


----------



## Nat1267 (May 23, 2002)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (D Wiz)*

I could have sworn that Ive seen it done with out the valve cover. 
Why do you need it for the swap?
Nate


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (Nat1267)*

see how the oil filler thing pokes out the rightside? well the ABA one pokes up the left side and would hit the manifold, also for the PCV


----------



## GTibunny16v (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: (Nat1267)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nat1267* »_Well Port and Polish is alittle to much for me. I want to keep it simple. charger set up, headers(for fun), cam, and the MKIV intake manifold. I dont think I would want to deviate much father from that. 
Do you think extra tuning would be need with the set up like I have it above? I cant see it need much if any as Im not really modifying anything majoy like a PP.
Nate


I dont think adding a small cam (256, 260) will lean you out too much. By the dyno charts, the combo already runs rich on the top end. Your best bet would be to call CFI and ask. They might be able to adjust the chip for a little more fueling up top for a cam.


----------



## ramylson (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (D Wiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D Wiz* »_see how the oil filler thing pokes out the rightside? well the ABA one pokes up the left side and would hit the manifold, also for the PCV









If I'm following you correctly, you're referring to the "port" to fill the oil on the top of the head. Right? If that's the case, the obdii (at least mine) application sits on the driver, or right, side. Not left.. 
BTW, for those interested in upgrading their ABA to the mkiv upper intake manifolds, etc.. here's the post running through it:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=998018


_Modified by ramylson at 8:26 AM 10-7-2003_


----------



## ramylson (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (GTibunny16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTibunny16v* »_

I dont think adding a small cam (256, 260) will lean you out too much. By the dyno charts, the combo already runs rich on the top end. Your best bet would be to call CFI and ask. They might be able to adjust the chip for a little more fueling up top for a cam.

Also.. personally, I'd really like to add the tt268/260 cam with this set-up. Of course, it's something that you would have to talk to CFI about in order to get the chip programmed correctly. But, I remember seeing a post a long time ago when there was as lot of talk about the VF Engineering charger and the increases with that cam. Looked nice.. of course, I haven't been able to find it since.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (ramylson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramylson* »_








If I'm following you correctly, you're referring to the "port" to fill the oil on the top of the head. Right? If that's the case, the obdii (at least mine) application sits on the driver, or right, side. Not left.. 


On the mk4 Valve cover the PCV and Oil cap are integrated into one piece.


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (TooLFan46n2)*

You need the MK4 Valve Cover:
See pics, then see the link in my sig for more pics, details, how-to, blah blah blah:


























lol...after looking at those pics again...one of the worst parts of that entire project was getting to the third picture then saying: "AH [email protected]#$ THE PAPER TOWELS" and having to take it all apart again. I did that twice. Once for the towels in the head, and once for the towels in the lower manifold.


_Modified by Pagano at 1:49 PM 10-7-2003_


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (Pagano)*

/\
for some wierd reason that mod makes me want to relocate my washer reservior and wiper motor too (making the wipers swing from the opposite side)
and that would make for tons of room for a intake especially with the battery relocated to the trunk


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (purplejettahondaeater)*

I just pulled the washer resevior. I never used the damn thing, so I removed that, I removed the washer motor, all that crap. Battery will be moving over the winter


----------



## aatap (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (purplejettahondaeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *purplejettahondaeater* »_i believe that's and ABA (mkIII) block with the AEG (mkiv) intake manifold

aatap needs to get those VVT valves out and done, that with this would be a blast

Patience grasshopper.....I can only do what can I do








And truth be told, I would jump on this kit if I could afford it. 


_Modified by aatap at 5:16 AM 10-8-2003_


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (aatap)*

/\
i know man i know, i'm just thinking of the power that could be had http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and it's some very very nice thoughts


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (aatap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aatap* »_
Patience grasshopper.....I can only do what can I do








And truth be told, I would jump on this kit if I could afford it. 

_Modified by aatap at 5:16 AM 10-8-2003_

Update:
Well, as soon as CFI accepts PayPal in about a month, since they don't accept Discover (boy was he pissed...), the kid should be getting the charger. Next spring, I'll be putting in a ported & polished head, lower intake manifold, forced induction cam, and hopefully those VVT valves







. I now have two people (well, three....but I can't afford 'em) interested in them for heads that I am building up....
Danny, I might send the dude your way for the rebar trimming, since you said you could do it in no time with a bandsaw? Let me know if that's ok...


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (VW97Jetta)*

no problem, he has to drop it off and pick it up the next day tho,


----------



## WpgCabby (May 5, 2002)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (TooLFan46n2)*

How could the dynos only be 30 minutes apart if you look at the times ... thats not a very acuruate test if you are baselining on a different vehicle










_Quote, originally posted by *TooLFan46n2* »_ *Note: Everything is straight from the horses mouth - Peter @ CFI. I'm telling you exactly what he told me, if this information turns out to be incorrect blame him I'm only the messanger







* 
The kit is finally finshed and will go on sale this coming week. The retail is $4000 and it comes with everything needed: Vortech blower, piping, fueling, intercooler etc. Dyno results: 
*Stock* 








*Supercharged* 









The finish on the kit is impressive, it looks to be put together very well. The one CFI guy has modded his SC kit (larger injectors, remapped chip, pulley) and is laying down over 200 whp and 220 wtq.

_Modified by TooLFan46n2 at 12:16 PM 10-5-2003_


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (WpgCabby)*

/\
they didn't mention the ease of the install to you


----------



## dubworld2.0t (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (purplejettahondaeater)*

is that dyno with stock 2.0 with just the charger?? if so thats not a bad dyno. is there a dyno with the guy who put 20 more wheel horsepower down with injectors, pully, and remapped ecu?








just curious i would like to know more about the cars they dynoed? other motor mods if any? but hey, if there taking stock 2.0 and just adding there charger on it and getting 180 thats preaty good.


----------



## brinskan (Jan 21, 2000)

4500-- is pricey but the kit looks solid, 
for 2500 i put a vr6 in my car tho...


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (brinskan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brinskan* »_4500-- is pricey but the kit looks solid, 
for 2500 i put a vr6 in my car tho... 

quit being stupid and read again... i thinkf or last few pages everyone finaly realized that the price is not 4500 it is 4000 or to be exact i think its like 3999 or something like that... so read before u speak... 

sorry for being an ass but too many people have been saying that price when it has been changed second day after the news came out!


----------



## GTibunny16v (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: (brinskan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brinskan* »_4500-- is pricey but the kit looks solid, 
for 2500 i put a vr6 in my car tho... 


I want to know where you can get a complete VR swap w/ 5 lug for $2500
Everyone I know that has done the swap its cost them from $4000-5500. That also gives you around (on a good vr) 160-165whp. 
Let me see... more wieght and less power for the same money
Unless you have plans on doing some FI to the VR, this is a better deal in my mind.


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (GTibunny16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTibunny16v* »_
I want to know where you can get a complete VR swap w/ 5 lug for $2500
Everyone I know that has done the swap its cost them from $4000-5500. That also gives you around (on a good vr) 160-165whp. 
Let me see... more wieght and less power for the same money
Unless you have plans on doing some FI to the VR, this is a better deal in my mind.

heck lets give him some leeway... can you even get the engine/tranny swap with install for $2500??


----------



## obvious510 (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: (dunhamjr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dunhamjr* »_
heck lets give him some leeway... can you even get the engine/tranny swap with install for $2500??

Getting off track here, but you could do it in your driveway for that cheap with junkyard engine/tranny.


----------



## GTibunny16v (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: (obvious510)*

I cant even find a 80k mile or less VR conversion w/ 5 lug for under 3200. Id do all my work also, but you know if the motor has 80k. Im going to do a clutch, chains and guides, etc...


----------



## obvious510 (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: (GTibunny16v)*

I have a junkyard full of em. European only. Lots of junk vrs. But they're junk, and you have no idea if they run, or anything like that. You get what you pay for.


----------



## VAGinitis (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: (obvious510)*

The kit looks slick...well designed, sounds like it is pretty plug and play, good stuff...
that being said, I guess i've finally reached thepoint where I wonder about dumping that much money into my 2.0. Hello CBR


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (VAGinitis)*

anyone know approx shipout date?


----------



## WpgCabby (May 5, 2002)

*Re: (Maverik869)*

Very Very interesting


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (WpgCabby)*


----------



## obvious510 (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: (D Wiz)*

LMFAO dude








for making me almost fall outta my chair.


----------



## GTibunny16v (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: (D Wiz)*


----------



## koston. (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (brinskan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brinskan* »_4500-- is pricey but the kit looks solid, 
for 2500 i put a vr6 in my car tho... 

I know a bud that went this route, no reverse and it still has its off days after several weeks of "tuning" the VR swap.
Spend $2500 on a swap you lose your money when you sell, since few people want to buy a car w/ a diff. engine than the title.
Spend #3999.00 on a charger, and you can sell it when you sell your car. Better resale value imho. 
Having OBDI and oil squirters I'm looking at SC power after riding in my friends Mini S. Awesome power band for "only" 160hp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (koston.)*

ok... i know its been quiet but i got to revive this... saw the car this weekend at show n go (the one of which the dyno is posted) BUT i didnt get to a chance to see it run... but did talk to the guy... he said he ran 17secs in a 1/4 but car was having problems down low .... he said it wouldnt do anything downlow... told me that prolly something was wrong with the chip at the low rpms... he said in the high rpm range the car ran like a champ! hope he gets the stuff straightened out with his chip... also since the car also looks more of a show car... i dont know if the guy knew how to race or maybe even babed the car... since its all stock besides exhaust and this ..... i know the kid w. a turbo 2.0 running 9lb only did 15.7 1/4 also babed it cause didnt wanna brake anything... (stock tranny and everything)


----------



## volks25 (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: (Maverik869)*



Maverik869 said:


> ok... i know its been quiet but i got to revive this... saw the car this weekend at show n go (the one of which the dyno is posted) BUT i didnt get to a chance to see it run... but did talk to the guy... he said he ran 17secs in a 1/4 but car was having problems down low .... QUOTE]
> I know he was having problems, but 4 grand to get 17 seconds is


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (volks25)*

what ever happened to faith?? also many people will run sds anyways... plus he was having problem using split second? or soemthing like that for boost? or so he said.. i didnt get that part!


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (Maverik869)*

Yeah, they have a SS unit with the CFI kit....however, I guess they have everything already worked out, and give you all the settings to make life a whole hell of a lot easier....
I am going to try to talk the kid into getting SDS next spring though, along with some other goodies. He will break the 200WHP barrier.


----------



## dubworld2.0t (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_Yeah, they have a SS unit with the CFI kit....however, I guess they have everything already worked out, and give you all the settings to make life a whole hell of a lot easier....
I am going to try to talk the kid into getting SDS next spring though, along with some other goodies. He will break the 200WHP barrier. 

according to the first post with chip, pully, and bigger injectors the guy is already putting down 200 to the wheels. know your saying he has do get sds to break 200whp? i havent gone through the whole thread but, did they ever list all mods on the 2.0 that put down 200whp? and did they list the same for the car that put down 180whp?
thanks
anthony


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (Maverik869)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maverik869* »_he said he ran 17secs in a 1/4 but car was having problems down low .... he said it wouldnt do anything downlow...
i ran that with just intake and exhuast

_Quote, originally posted by *Maverik869* »_i know the kid w. a turbo 2.0 running 9lb only did 15.7 1/4 also babed it cause didnt wanna brake anything... (stock tranny and everything)
you mean the kid with the yellow car, it was also his firsttime on the track and the clutch was dying, he didint want it to slip, 2.0T still own3d!!!







no one mentioned turbodubs stock bloack and comp aba turbo a2, running mid 12's


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (dubworld2.0t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubworld2.0t* »_
according to the first post with chip, pully, and bigger injectors the guy is already putting down 200 to the wheels. know your saying he has do get sds to break 200whp? i havent gone through the whole thread but, did they ever list all mods on the 2.0 that put down 200whp? and did they list the same for the car that put down 180whp?
thanks
anthony

I think that was also with an MKIV intake manifold as well.......
I know their car with all those mods broke 200WHP - CFI is also working on a Stage II setup as we type. All I was stating is, if the dude wants to put in the money....and I really think he will......his car will be nuts by the time it's finished.


----------



## dubworld2.0t (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

thanks vw97jetta http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
so with mk4 intake mani, injectors, chip, pully he got 200 to the wheels? thats sounds preaty good. im just trying to get a picture the potential with mods this charger can put down. so with the same setup (if this kid chooses) plus sds what do you guys think? 215-220 to the wheels? thats not bad! 
very interested in seeing what this kids plans are? could you list what he is planning to do? so i can get a picture in my head of what the potential is. 
and stage 2? that would be charger and fmic? or what else would be included in the stage 2? in fact whats involved in the stage 1? and is the final price goin to be 3,999? for stage 1?
thanks
anthony


_Modified by dubworld2.0t at 2:07 PM 10-14-2003_


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (dubworld2.0t)*

stage 2 i THINK is intercooled, 
too bad SC's suffer have parasitic loss of power


----------



## CT98jettaglx (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (dubworld2.0t)*

I own a VR6 Jetta and a 2.0 jetta, I bet my vr6 jetta would eat the sc kit 2.0 for lunch all day long, I am looking for more power from my 2.0 car but for that money (4500) it is not worth it in my opinion, BUT the kit is very nice looking, if it was less$ i would buy it, but I am not made of $ thats my rant in this 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (CT98jettaglx)*

i agree about not worth the money, but ill defend the "boosted" 2.0 and say 10 psi and its a wrap for your VR6
i run 166whp , that liek 10 more than a stock, and i eat those for breakfast, lucnh, dinner and snakcs!!!! im down to take a run against your VR6, i live in norwalk and only run 7 psi in a pig heavy MK4


----------



## dubworld2.0t (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (D Wiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D Wiz* »_i agree about not worth the money, but ill defend the "boosted" 2.0 and say 10 psi and its a wrap for your VR6
i run 166whp , that liek 10 more than a stock, and i eat those for breakfast, lucnh, dinner and snakcs!!!! im down to take a run against your VR6, i live in norwalk and only run 7 psi in a pig heavy MK4









ill second that!! iv walked mk3 vr stock on 5psi! know a worked vr on the highway im next to!! @5psi! but, that was @5psi! im runnin 10psi know!








but theres no way your vr will walk the cfi 2.0







neuspeed yes the vr will!!








edit: but, i dont run my car.


_Modified by dubworld2.0t at 2:50 PM 10-14-2003_


----------



## CT98jettaglx (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (dubworld2.0t)*

My vr6 is far from stock, it pull like hell from 0 to 120 , I don't street race any more got into trouble about 5 years ago doing it, I am not trying to get every one with a 2.0 sc/turbo feathers ruffeled (remember I own a 2.0 also , i got a great deal on it and like the car a lot) up with what i said, yes you may be able to beat me, that is great for you, but the kit sc that is talked about in this form i know i can take. I am a fan of displacement but the 2.0 is a great engine. 
peace all


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (CT98jettaglx)*

well since you are in stamford, come up to norwalk wednesday night behind the wiz parking lot, lotta cars get together, ill be there in a silver mk4 2.0T with braces and black wheels, stop by,


----------



## CT98jettaglx (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (D Wiz)*

if i can i will, i have a silver arrow glx what time ? how many dubs show up? 2.0t what kit do ya have? peace all


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (CT98jettaglx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CT98jettaglx* »_My vr6 is far from stock 

...such as....?


----------



## dubworld2.0t (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (D Wiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D Wiz* »_well since you are in stamford, come up to norwalk wednesday night behind the wiz parking lot, lotta cars get together, ill be there in a silver mk4 2.0T with braces and black wheels, stop by, 

and weighs about 110!









hey man its all in good fun!!! i wish i had a mk3 VR6!! turbo of course! in fact i would trade my mk4 2.0t for a mk3 vr6 turbo!! if anybody is interested!!











_Modified by dubworld2.0t at 3:15 PM 10-14-2003_


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (dubworld2.0t)*

The standard CFI kit comes with the intercooler....and the price is $4,000.....not $4,500. Not sure where everyone is coming up with $4,500 if they visit the website.
In regards to the VR....what mods do you have?


----------



## dubworld2.0t (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_
In regards to the VR....what mods do you have?

me?


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (dubworld2.0t)*

Do you have a VR?


----------



## dubworld2.0t (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_Do you have a VR?

nevremind, i thought you were refering to my comment about me swapping my mk4 2.0t for a vr?


----------



## 95' GLX VR6 (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: (dubworld2.0t)*

Ok D-wiz, its time to set the record straight. You need to understand that time equals money, thats is TIME = MONEY. So instead of going to work and making money (which equal time) I could spend my time (which is equal money) buying tools then learning how to use them, then going and scrounging up parts for a 2.0T at the junkyard with my trash picking friends. But you know what, since time equals money, it would be a lot easier for me to go work everyday save up $4500 then buy this kit and install it. It would take far less effort, and I would save time, which is equal to money, so I would save money. 
Let me tell you something, the guy down the street from my summer home owns a farm and milks cows, so he can get a gallon of milk for $.50. Do you think he goes around and makes fun of people because they spent $1.89 on a gallon of milk? No because he spends all that time milking the cow, time that I spend at work, and since I make money at work (which equals time) I can pay for the milk and have money left over. So my time is better spent than the farmers, so I have more material things. Maybe you should get a cow, but I'm sure you would rather spend your time better, and the same applies to the turbocharger. 
So you guys can either go work and buy lots of good stuff like me, or you can join D-wiz at the junkyard and trashpick all day, thinking your saving lots of money.
But of course I would rather spend time working then buying a CFI kit, than going out digging up parts at the junkyard, while looking like a sewer rat. So while I have to go do something productive now, like work, and since you don't work I'm sure you can get some trash picking friends to take a picture of dirty face while you give the camera a middle finger. Little did you know though, that time equals money, and all that time you spend taking the picture and getting on the internet, is money.


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (95' GLX VR6)*

sorry buddy if its that time of the month fo ryou but ive spent 4500, tat includes a stand alone ecu, short runner intake manifold, 2 turboback exhuasts, 1 welder, big t3t4, big fmic, tial 35/40wg etc
the only part i ever bought used was my cartech fmu which has been gone for ages, i made all my parts fropm scracth, made 2 turboback exhuats which would go for a grand each if they were labeled GHL all for 600$, 
i save money by doing my work and using my head and fabricating parts, and ive only been welding since april, so dont hate on the kid







im 21, go to college, pay for my car every month, and jobless cause i only work and make money by making custom parts 
aka short runenr intake manifolds, exhauts systems, intercooler piping, wideband road tuning etc
what can you do? someone hand this guy a kotex pad








edit: i aint telling no one to do anything, 










_Modified by D Wiz at 12:03 PM 10-14-2003_


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (D Wiz)*

95 GLX VR6 on the left


----------



## REMUS 13 (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (95' GLX VR6)*


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (REMUS 13)*

ANYWAYS, i dont know why dude started calling me out....
back to the charger thread, if your head wanst in your rectal cavity you'd see i COMPLIMENT the SC kit








all i said was i wanted a run agaisnt my local stamford buddies car... thats it?
sorry mods


----------



## AudioHymns (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: (D Wiz)*

man, if someone in the virginia area could just buy this kit and take me for a ride. im curious as to how it feels. hell, any of you turbo kids in the virginia area? id want a ride in that too. never got a ride in a 2.0t before


----------



## 95' GLX VR6 (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: (D Wiz)*

What can I do? I can make enough money to buy the turbo kit, far faster than you can fabricate it, and my N/A VR6 will rip you out of the hole so fast at the track, you'll be scrambling back to the junkyard with you're ratty looking friends.
Then you have the nerve to say you compliment the kit? You call it ripoff, you say "Turbo Owns SC" in some fruity looking letters...ect. At one point you almost said something good about the kit, but this entire thread your stance on this kit has been "Turbo owns SC, turn your own wrench and this kit is a ripoff" and if that is not your stance please clarify it for me, because that is all you said.
Like I said, the farmer can milk cows, so he doesn't have to buy milk, you can make turbo's so you don't have to buy them, and I can make money faster than both you, so I can buy them both, and then sit home and watch the Red Sox game, all while you're still in the junkyard and while he milks cows.
The point is you were bashing people earlier about the fact they that would spend this money on this kit, because it's not your half rusted junkyard kit of poor quality parts with old stickers on it. Then you go on to call people amatuers because they don't build your crap kit. I know a lot about car tuning and I don't turn my own wrench because I don't have time to, not everyone has time to dig around the junkyard and make their parts, and learn how to use all the tools, thats why I pay someone for a quality kit, and like I said, the time you spend making the kit is money wasted, so in the end unless you want to experiance of making a turbo kit, why not buy one when it comes to the same price? The turbo you make costs a lot of time and a bit of money, and the SC kit cost a lot of money and a bit of time... and since time = money, this kit is no more of a ripoff than the kit you made, that's all I'm saying.
Go back to your 400 level class, hopefully they teach you which junkyard is the best to hang around for parts.



_Modified by 95' GLX VR6 at 6:16 PM 10-14-2003_


----------



## dubworld2.0t (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (AudioHymns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudioHymns* »_man, if someone in the virginia area could just buy this kit and take me for a ride. im curious as to how it feels. hell, any of you turbo kids in the virginia area? id want a ride in that too. never got a ride in a 2.0t before

come up to ngp next saturday the 25th and you can take a ride in my jolf!


----------



## REMUS 13 (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (95' GLX VR6)*

uh oh...Bill Gates has spoken








You're probably out of school already, assuming you're working fulltime since you're talking so much sht about the $ you make, so why make the same remarks over and over such as "I make more $ than you" etc...? My aunt is a multi-millionaire and has a villa down in South Beach and I don't ask her for a penny...The point is I'm proud of what I've done to my car and the stuff I've sacrificed for it while busting my ass programming up here in my university, which means hardly anytime for the car which sits back home.
Doesn't make sense to me. I'll be making good $ once I get out of school and get certified but that doesn't mean I'll come up in here and brag about the $ I make and what I can buy with it. You sound stupid. 
Finally, you're the richest mofo on Vortex, you have a VR, and you're on the east coast, so why not bring your almighty VR6 down to next year's Waterfest and run it? Hell, maybe even run me since you're a big boy all of a sudden. That gives you enough time to buy a kit and have it put on by someone. Well, you can probably have that done in a week since you're the top dog moneymaker that you say you are so why not do it and bring it down to Englishtown, NJ next year for the show? I'd like to see what runs you pull and hell, I'd even throw my car in there against yours...yea the junkyard trash that it is, since everything was done in my own garage by me and my friends. 
Let me reiterate...
Bring the car down. You might make some cheddar but your talk is pretty cheap as I see it. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## AudioHymns (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: (dubworld2.0t)*

hey dubworld. exactly where is ngp and is there something special going on on the 25th?


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (AudioHymns)*

"I'd rather be an 8v nobody then a VR somebody"
Go back into your happy VR Forum and keep the VR vs 2.0 crap outta this one.


----------



## dubworld2.0t (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (AudioHymns)*

ngp is in aberdeen md! its exit 80 i beleive of 95 north! its about 45 mins from me imsouth of bmore. nothing special goin on il just be up there from 10am till whenever getting some dyno time with ron my mechanic up there. 
so if you have time come up. and check it out. great chance to talk to ron about turbos and get a ride. 
side note: if you went to h20 my car was the silver jolf at the ngp booth.
check my sig for more info on ngp on there site


----------



## dubworld2.0t (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (Pagano)*

man! how did this good thread about the cfi charger turn into vr against 2.0t?








i have been on vortex and have been back and fourth with dwiz for awhile!! we all know dannys stance on chargers. its obvious!! he's just having fun man!! dont take it seriously!!! man!! i was joking to!! but, i have no problem showing what my 2.0t has against your vr!!







see that was a joke!! (somewhat







) 
lets get back to the topic at hand!!! and danny that was a joke to!!!


----------



## AZZ KIKR (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (95' GLX VR6)*










_Quote, originally posted by *95' GLX VR6* »_What can I do? I can make enough money to buy the turbo kit, far faster than you can fabricate it, and my N/A VR6 will rip you out of the hole so fast at the track, you'll be scrambling back to the junkyard with you're ratty looking friends.


Don't hate on the kid b/cuz he using his mind to do creative things unlike you sorry arse talking about time this time that blah blah blah blah...... for the D WIZ making his own part's and learning how to do them much props goes to him making his spare time useful also a learing process, and making money on top of that. so(95 GLX VR6) go eat DIK! and watch who you call ratty. shiat, I bet you aint even got the ballz to say it to my face wanna be gangster







stay behind your computer like the biotch you are.


_Modified by AZZ KIKR at 7:42 PM 10-14-2003_


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (AZZ KIKR)*

Definite http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Danny for all the work he's done on his car, and learning how to fabricate stuff.....
To the guy with the VR in NH.....it's great that you have all this money and such - but how much can you (legitimately) make at 19 years old? Don't even try pullng the little rich snob act, as that gets old real quick.


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (AZZ KIKR)*

god this thread is annoying.
how about we do this... GET BACK ON TOPIC!
hmm ok thanks.
all this arguing is surely getting close to locking this thread. This isnt a 2.0t thread, Not a VR thread. Not a X vs. Y thread. It is supposed to be something informative about a product a company has made to let us choose to tune our cars in a new way. yes s/c has been done before. but this is a slightly new approach or maybe just a remake of an old approach... either way the pissing match should end.


----------



## AudioHymns (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: (AZZ KIKR)*

so that supercharger eh?...haha. ill try to make it up there. im in school down here in richmond and maryland is quite a wayz from here







but i would really like to get a ride. i hear all the time that superchargers are a little more beginner friendly when it comes to first time installers. this might be a good kit for some kids to start off with and feel some significant power. i like the intercooler fact. man, the more i think bout it, the more im liking this setup. oh but that 4 grand.....







gotta pay to play


----------



## REMUS 13 (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_Definite http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Danny for all the work he's done on his car, and learning how to fabricate stuff.....
To the guy with the VR in NH.....it's great that you have all this money and such - but how much can you (legitimately) make at 19 years old? Don't even try pullng the little rich snob act, as that gets old real quick.


good one

dude just got:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## dubworld2.0t (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (REMUS 13)*

this thread should be put in the mk4 forum!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (dubworld2.0t)*

What once was a good thread, Has now been moved to mk4 forum.
I Love the Charger, and as soon as i get 4000 bucks, Ill own one.


----------



## dubworld2.0t (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (Bigfoot)*

well, imho i think for 2.0 owners looking for another means other than turbo. i think it sounds like a good deal. i dont think the price is that bad if you compare it to an atp kit and horsepower. it seem to all add up the same. stage 1 cfi for 4000 with fmic 180 whp. atp im not sure what price for there stage 1 maybe 3000 without intercooler. than you add in intercooler and piping what maybe an extra 1000. and horsepower is about the same.
my .02 cents! 

anthony


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (Bigfoot)*

"my favorite part is when he called D Wiz out for digging in trash" - ralph wiggum
yeah buddy somebody that welds and custom fabricates parts (exhaust, intake runners, manifolds; do ya do manifolds?) digs in trash, i'm sure that D Wiz spends a decent amount of his nights and weekends welding after class and work but that's called being progressively involved in ones hobby, knowing how things work and doing it yourself which last time i checked makes a product more enjoyable then paying someone else to to it, and since you're building it to your specs generally makes the product better for your individual purpose
here let me put it into a horrid analogy for ya, since you seem to like those, there was a doctor would made $4,000,000 a year and he owned a 63' bertram that he would take out tuna fishing on weekends, now he would keep a tuna each weekend and eat it, now pound for pound that tuna cost him much much more then it would've cost to buy fresh tuna from the fish market, but the doctor swore it taste better when he caught it, because of the sense of accomplishment.
now bulding your own F/I setup saves you $$$ unlike tuna fishing, but you still get the sensation of better tasting tuna...


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (purplejettahondaeater)*

look , i just bust balls thats me, and yeah im highly biased towards turbo, 
but since you called me out, bring that VR6 to the track on sunday, im down for a run, everyday i wake up to work on manifolds on mills, TIG, beadblasters etc
frankly i could care less what peolpe say, i been in this whole fabricating game since april and have worked on MANY cars, and funny you say, i cant be on taht long cause i gotta go to my 430 multinational mgt class, 
people who defend me on here know the real deal, i make top notch stuff, and take peopel serious when they take my stuff serious
remember, you just called me out so be ready for my pig heavy MK4


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (95' GLX VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *95' GLX VR6* »_What can I do? I can make enough money to buy the turbo kit, far faster than you can fabricate it, and my N/A VR6 will rip you out of the hole so fast at the track, you'll be scrambling back to the junkyard with you're ratty looking friends.

sup man,m you called me out, you know the deal, im down for highway pulls cause i pull way way past a buck 20, and you also called my BX boys out holla!!
sunday at island dragway or wednesday nights at the wiz/best buy in norwalk for a lil gtg


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (D Wiz)*

one more thing, 4500$ for a problem free, fmic'ed kit, if it does hold it sperfect 12 af +-a few points is a decent deal for the poeple on this forum, any help tuning or installing gimme a call, no need for a dyno when i got a wideband for you guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








back on topic... who makes the fmic core? tube and fin or bar and plate?
for heavy track usage i would say to you guys to use a PWR?Spearco water/ic, you get silly low intake temps and can probably make up for some parasitic loss due to the SC nature


----------



## GTibunny16v (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: (D Wiz)*

To the idiot with the VR...
I think I make pretty damn good money. I could have easily saved my money and had someone put a turbo in. You know what though, after I get out of work at 4:30 I have all night to sit on my ass or I can go out and save some money and work on my car. Maybe you're one of those people that work 12+ hours a day.
To me that seems stupid. Id rather work a 9 though 5 job and then have some time to relax and build a turbo kit. 
As for Danny using junkyard parts to build his turbo kit. Dont open your idiotic mouth if you have no clue. He buys high quality materials and uses them to build parts customized to peoples wants/needs.
Please bring your lil VR that you worked so hard for someone else to build while you were on your ass watching the Red Soxs loose. Cuz in the end, you still have no clue about how your car works. You cant fix it by yourself. You also cant take pride in your car like we take pride in our cars.
Waterfest sounds like a good place to show you what a "junkyard" turbo kit does. You have a choice, 8vT, 16vT or a VR6T.


----------



## REMUS 13 (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (GTibunny16v)*

word up.
whatever way he wants it, we got it BX HOLLA @ that anytime anyplace
8v. 16v, 2.0t. 1.8t, all motor VR, nitrous VR, turbo VR what he want


----------



## WpgCabby (May 5, 2002)

*Re: (REMUS 13)*

Isn't this topic supposed to be about a new product for the 2.0 ? How the hell does this turn into a battle among people with common interests .. not to mention people that belong to the same family (VW)








This post has gotten way off topic and should be locked by now IMO, Bump for a new product ! Can't wait to see it in action and hopefully own one soon !!!!


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (dubworld2.0t)*

BACK TO THE TOPIC:

_Quote, originally posted by *dubworld2.0t* »_
and did they list the same for the car that put down 180whp?
thanks
anthony

i belive he only has supersprint exhaust..... catback...


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (Maverik869)*

BTW im very impressed how high in the rpm range this thing pulls http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubworld2.0t (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (D Wiz)*

180 wheel horsepower sounds preaty goody with just exhaust and charger!
danny i dont think vr guy is goin to post in this thread again!


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (dubworld2.0t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubworld2.0t* »_180 wheel horsepower sounds preaty goody with just exhaust and charger!
danny i dont think vr guy is goin to post in this thread again!









thats ok, he came at me, besides its just a PIG HEAVY MK4!!!!! 2900 Lbs.!!!!!!
im ALWAYS down for freindly runs tho, i know the internet twists stuff and if i met him in person we'd probably just talk about this dumb arguement and cars, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## REMUS 13 (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (D Wiz)*

evo stand up!


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

*Re: (dubworld2.0t)*

you must be stupid... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
_Quote, originally posted by *dubworld2.0t* »_well, imho i think for 2.0 owners looking for another means other than turbo. i think it sounds like a good deal. i dont think the price is that bad if you compare it to an atp kit and horsepower. it seem to all add up the same. stage 1 cfi for 4000 with fmic 180 whp. atp im not sure what price for there stage 1 maybe 3000 without intercooler. than you add in intercooler and piping what maybe an extra 1000. and horsepower is about the same.
my .02 cents! 

anthony


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (GTIRACER2.0t)*

watch your mouth againts my boy!!!


----------



## dubworld2.0t (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (GTIRACER2.0t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIRACER2.0t* »_you must be stupid... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

how is that stupid? its just a guess of prices not actual prices? if you cant explain yourself dont post








dumb asssssssss!!! you must be stooopid!

thanks danny!!










_Modified by dubworld2.0t at 3:24 PM 10-15-2003_


----------



## ramylson (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (GTIRACER2.0t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIRACER2.0t* »_you must be stupid... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Ok.. but, why? What are your thoughts.. personal attacks without any reasoning towards the CFI charger isn't helping this thread.


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (ramylson)*

i thin anthony's car is stupid

stupid nice, cleanst MK4 kit on there, way cleaner than mine

i think they should just toss this thread, theres no first had experience so why dont people stop making asumptions


----------



## dubworld2.0t (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (D Wiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D Wiz* »_
i think they should just toss this thread, theres no first had experience so why dont people stop making asumptions

no doubt! its just getting pointless know! people just acting stoopid!!







mods should just lock this thread. then maybe when the kit comes out and people are buying the kit. then, we should have a new thread on the cfi charger. and maybe get some of the guys from cfi to explain things. not word of mouth!
thanks danny!!!


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (Maverik869)*

ok your mk3 only wieghs 2500 pounds + lol


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (fluxburn)*

my MK4 weighs 2900 with me, weight is just an excuse for the lack of power to a certain extent


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (D Wiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D Wiz* »_my MK4 weighs 2900 with me, weight is just an excuse for the lack of power to a certain extent

For every 100 lbs lost, it's the equivalent of gaining around 5HP


----------



## volks25 (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

This is true. By the way, (off topic) any one know how much a full tank of gas weighs? (55 liters?) My car feels ALOT faster with 1/8 of gas


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (volks25)*

my jetta should be 2200-2300lb by the end of the weekend


----------



## obvious510 (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: (purplejettahondaeater)*

My jetta weighs a lot less without the engine/tranny/seats/driver side door/hood/grill/chin spoiler/exhaust (all the way back). 








Oh yeah, the shift knob too.


----------



## engine101 (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: (obvious510)*

If i remember correctly, when i bought my 2.0 in '98, a VR6 would have cost me $4000 more.
Just another point of view.
I'm still not going to spend $4000.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (engine101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *engine101* »_If i remember correctly, when i bought my 2.0 in '98, a VR6 would have cost me $4000 more.
Just another point of view.
I'm still not going to spend $4000.

Yep....the VR was around $4k more than my car, but I wanted the stupid mountain bike for some reason, so I bought the Trek edition. Essentially, I bought a $20,000 mountain bike. Otherwise, I'd have a VR. I regretted not getting a GLX for a few years, but I'm kinda glad I got the 2.0L, since it's a hell of a lot easier to work on.....
And a stock VR is lacking about 25HP to the wheels over the CFI kit....plus you still have the "ease" of working on a 2.0L







. I looked up a timing chain install in the Bentley as a friend of the family may be in need of one soon on his Passat.....made my 2.0L purchase that much more justified after looking at that job. Screw that.....


----------



## Nat1267 (May 23, 2002)

*Re: (engine101)*

Whats up guys, been a while since Ive been on the tex. Almost two weeks. Thats has to be a record for me. Since I moved to FL for flight training Ive had little time for anything but that.
Well I see this post went down hill. That sucks as it was a nice conversation for a while.
Well here are my thoughts. I am in school. I live off a loan that I will have to pay back soon. So I dont make a whole hell of a lot of money. I see the supercharer kit as a great means to some extra HP. Its drive able, reliable in a since and something I can install in my parking slot here at the airport and not need a shop to do so. I dont race, nor do I care to. Ill prop never take my car to the track and even street racing does not appeal to me. While a Turbo would nice for the increased tuning potential, it requires just that, extra tuning. So I have found any way in the past. I see this SC kit as a great way for those of us who dont have the time or cant afford the time to have some extra HP and more fun when we hit the load peddel. On a 2nd note also it alows us 2.0ers to be rather unique too. Not to many people can affort to SC or Turbo there car for that matter. A VR6 is nice. The have great TQ and are a lot of fun to drive. Ive owened two to this date. But maintness is not cheap, even for the DIYer. Lets not even get into the cost of moding them. While they are fun, the person a budget just cant afford them.
Well those are my thoughts, sum it up, its looks like a lot of fun, and a great weekend challenge to install. And 4000 is not to bad a bite in the wallet.
Be safe on the roads, leave the racing for the track.
nate


_Modified by Nat1267 at 1:36 PM 10-25-2003_


----------



## vw valance (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: (engine101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *engine101* »_If i remember correctly, when i bought my 2.0 in '98, a VR6 would have cost me $4000 more.
Just another point of view.
I'm still not going to spend $4000.

Yup I remember this too.....In 1997 Walking into the showroom and seeing 2 almost Identical candy white jetta's,one was a 2.0 and the other was a VR6,I went with the 2.0 because it had a mountain bike







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif victim of marketing.
I wonder if this CFI procharger gives you that VR6 punch off the line???I hate watching my friends with VR's pull out of parking lots


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (vw valance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw valance* »_I wonder if this CFI procharger gives you that VR6 punch off the line???I hate watching my friends with VR's pull out of parking lots









It'll keep the same powerband you have now.....just incease power significantly. So.....you'll have more "punch" off the line than your buddies VR's.....


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

bumping this thread. I'm surprised this thread din't get locked with all the things that were said. I think this charger kit is very worth the money if you want power without spending time for tuning. also it has a good resale value if you sell the car after.
Anyone knows how much if you don't want the front mount intercooler??
I'd rather run with a side mount or water injection and being stealthy.
I'm sure even with no intercooler this thing must have in the 150-160whp range.
anyone knows CFI's email ??
thanks


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (vento 95 GL)*

I think it was like $500 cheaper or something.....
Their email is [email protected]


----------



## AllMotor8v (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: (volks25)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volks25* »_This is true. By the way, (off topic) any one know how much a full tank of gas weighs? (55 liters?) My car feels ALOT faster with 1/8 of gas

Not sure in liters, but it is about 6lb per gallon.


----------



## GTibunny16v (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: (AllMotor8v)*

This is alittle off topic. But who would be intrested in a COMPLETE turbo kit making 200-210whp. This would include, injectors, 3" MAF housing, custom chip, intercooler, turbo piping, Stainless steel downpipe w/ flex section, tial 38mm wastegate, t3/t4 turbo. 
This would be a complete bolt on kit w/ no need for you to add a FMU or having to go though the hassles of putting together the kit. 

Pricing will be anywhere from $4500-$5500.
If there is enough intrest. R&D for the kit will start sometime this winter. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (GTibunny16v)*

for same hp and cost i'd go SC over turbo
now if the turbo kit put out 230-260whp i'd be there (most likely)


----------



## GTibunny16v (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: (purplejettahondaeater)*

See, the SCer only puts on 180whp the turbo will put out 20-30 more whp. I was doing some number crunching and the cost will be around $4500


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (GTibunny16v)*

that would be interesting, i would consider it, depending on How good the Tuning was, that has always been my worry about Turbo'ing my car


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (Bigfoot)*

someone asked abuot the mk4 version of the kit.... i went to c3cars.com and in the h2o area they had pictures
golf 3 w. mk4 intake manifold








































mk3 2.0 manifold


----------



## AllMotor8v (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: (Maverik869)*

I saw the Jetta at the track yesterday and he was only running mid to high 15's. There are a bunch of us doing that without FI and by spending a lot less than $4000. If they are still having problems with the kit, I suggest they hold of selling it. If it is driver error on the track, then let someone with some track experience run the car.


----------



## 97VenomGTI (Dec 28, 1999)

*Re: (Maverik869)*

This thread went to crap real fast with all the inflating of the ego going on here of who is faster, this and that, it's pathetic. Wish some of you guys would just take the personal attacks, challenges, crap and discuss it via email, IM or heck on the phone. 
Now back on topic...does this charger have a warranty? And if so what does it include? Who is doing the chip tuning? How long has this been tested for?


----------



## Ryuujin (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (97VenomGTI)*

Would this be available as the bracket and charger only?


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (AllMotor8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AllMotor8v* »_I saw the Jetta at the track yesterday and he was only running mid to high 15's. There are a bunch of us doing that without FI and by spending a lot less than $4000. If they are still having problems with the kit, I suggest they hold of selling it. If it is driver error on the track, then let someone with some track experience run the car.


Makes me think about Turbo kit, more. But i will still give them a chance


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (Bigfoot)*

Either the guy couldn't drive at all, or that car is still having issues, as something with nearly 190WHP should not be running that slow.


----------



## GTibunny16v (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

What did his time slip show? 15sec times w/98mph trap speeds show problems off the line. If its only trapping 85mph and shows the guy was decent off the line, then the kit isnt producing what they say it is.


----------



## AllMotor8v (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: (GTibunny16v)*

Never got a chance to see his timeslips, and I forgot what his traps were. Does anyone know who owns that car and if he is on Vortex?


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

im maknig just about 200whp and doing low 14's in my MK4 tubo golf at 8 psi
edit: forgot to add that i posted thta cause he should be betaing my times or at least mathicng them


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (D Wiz)*

I couldn't get my supercharger out of the mid 16's in my mk4. 
Haven't run the turbo yet. It's usually taken apart


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_I couldn't get my supercharger out of the mid 16's in my mk4. 
Haven't run the turbo yet. It's usually taken apart









In 5 years' time, you'll be selling your own custom turbo setups


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

For that I need a bigger shop and a team of guys as articulate as myself...


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_For that I need a bigger shop and a team of guys as articulate as myself... 
im willing to work weekends in MD







and that aint no lie!!!!


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (D Wiz)*

i already do work weekends in md, but i'm not quite on par with some of you on turbo setups, damn tuning


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (D Wiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D Wiz* »_im willing to work weekends in MD







and that aint no lie!!!!

Who knows....in 5 years' time, you could be working on turbo setups down there full time








Oh, the possibilities.....


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

Maverik869 (10:50 PM 11-4-2003): hows mk3 2.0 kit coming along? is it out yet? any dates of it coming out?
vf-engineering (4:05 PM 11-5-2003): will be ready before this chrstmas.
just a thought........... maybe......


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (Maverik869)*

not trying to start a flame war, im done busting balls, 
but seriously, 
this thing better push some low 14's, high 13's, i mean im at about 200whp in a 2900 lb car that included my wight and i do low 14's!!!!! it should do mid 14's easily, lows with practice, with 200whp


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (D Wiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D Wiz* »_not trying to start a flame war, im done busting balls, 
but seriously, 
this thing better push some low 14's, high 13's, i mean im at about 200whp in a 2900 lb car that included my wight and i do low 14's!!!!! it should do mid 14's easily, lows with practice, with 200whp


i totaly understand... i personaly thing the guy doesnt know how to drive the car... when i talked to him at show n go... he was doing low 17's told me the car was not running right at low end(or he just cant launch maybe?) so yes i do agree... i wanna see the time slip... if anyone is going to race again at E-town and sees that car see if they can show u the time slip so we can look at trap speed... i meen jeff said that that last time(past weekend) he saw the car do high 15's so maybe the dude is learning... he didnt look too much like a person who is all that excited to race... probably is forced to because he is sponcered by CFI.. who knows....


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (Maverik869)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maverik869* »_Maverik869 (10:50 PM 11-4-2003): hows mk3 2.0 kit coming along? is it out yet? any dates of it coming out?
vf-engineering (4:05 PM 11-5-2003): will be ready before this chrstmas.
just a thought........... maybe......

Yeah.....they told me last February that it was going to be ready in "4 to 6 weeks".....maybe they meant 46 weeks?


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

/\
haha
yeah i was wondering christmas of what year...


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (purplejettahondaeater)*

heeheh

more....

Maverik869 (12:20 AM 11-6-2003): any updated numbers for aprox HP at the wheels?
vf-engineering (12:08 PM 11-6-2003): not yet
by the way isnt mk4 setup already out?


----------



## xgtiride (Oct 23, 2003)

*mkIV supercharger*

To Whom it may concern,
I have been reading a lot of threads on the vortex about your new kit, and I know that you have a kit that fits to a MK3 with a mk4 intake manifold, but do you actually make a kit that is tuned for the mk 4 2.0L, my car specifically is a 2003. ???
Thanks for any reply,
xGTIride
----------
The reply----
The kit for the MK4 is in development. The main differences are mounting and chipping. Thanks. Eric.

CFI Motorsports 
W. Peter Howe 
800.989.9260 
[email protected] 
http://www.cfimotorsports.com 
Thanks for you inerest.


----------



## WpgCabby (May 5, 2002)

*Re: mkIV supercharger (xgtiride)*

Haven't heard anything about this kit in awhile ... Bump from the dead ...


----------



## WpgCabby (May 5, 2002)

*Re: mkIV supercharger (xgtiride)*

Haven't heard anything about this kit in awhile ... Bump from the dead ...


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: mkIV supercharger (WpgCabby)*

We're all too poor to fork out $4k


----------



## sharkytm (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: mkIV supercharger (VW97Jetta)*

or too practical... for 4500$, we could buy a totalled 1.8T engine, tranny, and still have some left for stage2...


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: mkIV supercharger (sharkytm)*

so does anyone call BS or what?
where is the kit and numbers?


----------



## AllMotor8v (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: mkIV supercharger (D Wiz)*

Well, I saw the Jetta run low 15's, and he has room for improvement with his launch.


----------



## JUSTAGL (Feb 28, 2001)

*Re: mkIV supercharger (xgtiride)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xgtiride* »_To Whom it may concern,
I have been reading a lot of threads on the vortex about your new kit, and I know that you have a kit that fits to a MK3 with a mk4 intake manifold, but do you actually make a kit that is tuned for the mk 4 2.0L, my car specifically is a 2003. ???
Thanks for any reply,
xGTIride
----------
The reply----
The kit for the MK4 is in development. The main differences are mounting and chipping. Thanks. Eric.

CFI Motorsports 
W. Peter Howe 
800.989.9260 
[email protected] 
http://www.cfimotorsports.com 
Thanks for you inerest.


Has anyone heard anything new? I have an MK4 and trying to decide what to do next.


----------



## xgtiride (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: mkIV supercharger (JUSTAGL)*

Nah nothing yet...It seems that there site was coming along nicely and being updated quite frequently...then all of a sudden it just kind of stopped developing...Don't know whats up...anybody drop them and email yet???


----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: mkIV supercharger (xgtiride)*

the kit looks really good, but the price tag is a bit high for me.


----------



## JUSTAGL (Feb 28, 2001)

*Re: mkIV supercharger (eggman95)*

I remember the owner saying that they were moving, but that was back at H2O International. I'll try and e-mail them.


----------



## Nat1267 (May 23, 2002)

*Re: mkIV supercharger (JUSTAGL)*

any new info on this gig?

Nate


----------



## xgtiride (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: mkIV supercharger (Nat1267)*

i emailed them about the mkiv kit again and they said that chip tuning takes time...


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: mkIV supercharger (xgtiride)*

i talked to one of the guys a couple months back and he said that the sort of stage 2 kit was making 215 at 12lbs. and i don't know if this has been said but the ATP wonder kit for 2750 is non intercooled and no way making 185. you still have to buy the intercooler set up for another 895. well geez that seems like about what the SC kit is going for. also it is constant power and it has low end torque and it is reversable for smog for people like me that live in cali and get screwed every which way and it is capable of 40psi as stated on site so i would think that with some tuning and a built engine you could be making about 250 with this setup. once i do my bottom end i should be at around 155-160 whp and in the 14's then SC it on top of that. that is the route i am going because i know that i can reverse everything and not have to worry about re tuning everything when i go to install it again. and i can do it in a weekend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and for 3900 that is damn good for a reliable 100% increase in power.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: mkIV supercharger (crazydubman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazydubman* »_...and i don't know if this has been said but the ATP wonder kit for 2750 is non intercooled and no way making 185. you still have to buy the intercooler set up for another 895..... 

I think you're thinking of the EIP kit....their Stage I kit doesn't come with an intercooler...


----------



## Dubweiser 2.0 (Sep 27, 2002)

*Re: mkIV supercharger (VW97Jetta)*

ATP's stage 1 does not either the stage 2 does however for 2750


----------



## TMTuned99.5Golf (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (TooLFan46n2)*

$4500 is a lot. I think I'll see what I can do about piecing one together myself. That's the best thing about being a machinist. You can make your own custom parts. The tubing a such looks easy. Though, finding the turbo charger and compatibility for the brain and such will take some work. Elsewise, i think I may just design one up myself..... Putting a turbine to push for the air seems like it would be a lot more fun instead. THat and I can design and machine my own turbine blades.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: mkIV supercharger (Dubweiser 2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubweiser 2.0* »_ATP's stage 1 does not either the stage 2 does however for 2750

If you look at ATP's website, they don't offer a Stage 1 for ABA's....only Stage 2.


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: mkIV supercharger (VW97Jetta)*

my mistake about the intercooled bit on ATP's stage 2 kit. i thought that it was 2750 plus the intercooler. that is not bad but what about getting standalone to help manage it over 200 hp?


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: mkIV supercharger (crazydubman)*

Yep....then you'll want to get standalone to do it right....so you're still looking at around the same price as the CFI setup....


----------



## Impulse333 (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: mkIV supercharger (VW97Jetta)*

now i read in this thread they make an SS kit this Supercharger kit... will that up the power any or jus better fuel tuning? cause i am interested in doing the kit ... i wonder if they would drop the price like before it was 3000 without the intercooler ... i wonder if they would sell it for 2000 now sense they dropped the price without the intercooler? id rather do my own kit .


----------



## Norwestralley (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (Staticfish)*

Anyone here know where the C-1 charger bolts up to? Cause I have a 9A/ABA that I just finnished and now I'm looking for forced induction of some sort.
I'm just thinking here but why not buy the charger alone and put together a coustom kit... I mean it would be cheeper. A junk yard intercooler could even be used. Maybe @ $3300.


----------



## Impulse333 (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (Norwestralley)*

...


----------



## Nat1267 (May 23, 2002)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (Impulse333)*

....


----------



## Impulse333 (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (Nat1267)*

anyone know what this kit could be capable of? if the right tuning and mod's are done?


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (2.0LGtiPwr)*

I talked to the guy at CFI about two months ago and he told me that an MK4 kit should be due out this summer. Same hp#'s as the mkIII SC. And I think it is going to be the same price. Beside the fact that CFI is east coast and Im not driving to Cali if I have a VF prob http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . Im saving now for CFI!!!


----------



## Impulse333 (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (evilGOLFMK4)*

i wonder if this will make any difference ... i am looking at building my motor and doing a 16v head swap that is fully built as well and then get a Euro 50mm intake manifold thats is ported/polished .. i wonder how much work would i have to do to fit the kit.I love the kit and will hopefully be putting one on my car too!


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (Impulse333)*

/\
you need to do a lot of reading young grasshopper, 16v= new and different intake manifolds then the 2.0 8v uses, meaning no CFI unit on that, if you go 16v go turbo, they make beautiful music together


----------



## Impulse333 (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (purplejettahondaeater)*

hahaha well OLD GRASSHOPPER NEEDS TO GET SOME GLASSES cause young grasshopper said he was goin to get a Euro 50mm intake manifold so young grass hopper was asking about problems that he might come across!!


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (Impulse333)*

abf manifold?


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (Impulse333)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Impulse333* »_anyone know what this kit could be capable of? if the right tuning and mod's are done?

with light mods and a stage 2 set up (larger crank pully, remapped chip, and larger injectors) the car at the shop ran a 215 whp dyno at 12 lbs of boost. like the site says this charger is capable of much more but engine management would be recomended to get any more from what i was told.


----------



## Nat1267 (May 23, 2002)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (crazydubman)*

whats up guys, I just go off the phone with Keith from CFI. He gave me a nice run down of the charger kit. Said that the reason there is not a stage two right now is that the stage two they have in mind is blowing tranneys or something like that, any way , he said kits are ready to be ordered. So Im gonna try and gets some cash togeather and pick one up off him in about four weeks. Should be a nice increase in power of the set up I have now. 

Nate


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (Nat1267)*

I wish I could afford that setup...
BTW, how does one become an airline pilot?


----------



## dragon420 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (Staticfish)*

ok, 1sy off the CFI charger is so cool.















CFI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
well I took my first ride today 2/20/04 in Brian's mk3 2.0 185hp GTI and ALL I CAN SAY IS "I'M GOING TO BUY ONE" his car eats VR6's for dinner and IS so fast that I can live with MY soon to be 2.0S for another 4yrs.
I'm having a kit made for my mk4 so, shoot me an e-mail if you are looking for some real power in a 2.0 daily driver






















the pro-charger is "$2,500 est" alone







so a kit for $4000-4500
BEST KIT FOR THE MK4 2.0


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (dragon420)*

haha awesome I know what kit I am getting now... That at least gave me the little bit of the push I needed, and also the fact that I found a black wrecked Gti A2 for cheap! well at least I hope. Not going to brag until I get it then Ill talk about it.














decided not to sell it. oh well.










_Modified by evilGOLFMK4 at 5:07 PM 3-8-2004_


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (evilGOLFMK4)*

man that is cool. just trying to figure out what to do first the bottom end or the Charger. i would really like to break a 14.5 NA but we shall see 2k or 4k which will it be










_Modified by crazydubman at 1:14 AM 2-21-2004_


----------



## stinky (Jul 31, 2001)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (crazydubman)*

ttt


----------



## Norwestralley (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (Staticfish)*

It's not $4500



The CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger System: Offering reliable horsepower gains of up to 80% at the wheels in intercooled Stage 1 trim, this system combines incredible performance with ease of installation utilizing the Procharger C-1 supercharger. Systems include:
• C-1 Procharger 
• CNC machined billet aluminum bracketry
• Front mount air-to-air intercooler
• 2.5” aluminum tubing 
• High pressure couplers and clamps
• Fuel management unit
• Mass Air signal controller
• Reprogrammed EPROM 
• Serpentine belt
• Alternator pulley
• Spark plugs 
Complete Stage 1 system: $3995

That's from the horses mouth...





_Modified by Norwestralley at 3:39 PM 3-5-2004_


----------



## vw valance (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (Norwestralley)*

wonder if there's any way to finance this kit??


----------



## flyjetta (Sep 6, 2000)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (vw valance)*

I want to see pics already


----------



## jetta22m (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (Staticfish)*

4500








4500 = 2.0 turbo,sds,lsd.
Nice kit...just costs to much.


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (jetta22m)*

it is 3999 for the kit not 4500 this has been told a number of times. and also how much do you think this turbo with lsd and sds are going to run you for install and tuning costs. this SC kit takes 6 hours including the intercooler with little to no experience so i think that the SC would be the best bet for me and once they get the stage 2 to stop blowing trannies then i am would get that too with SDS and push like 250 whp so yeah plus no turbo lag instant response no turbo timer needed can still run a header etc etc etc and it is easier to swap back out for smog time just my $.02


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (jetta22m)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta22m* »_4500








4500 = 2.0 turbo,sds,lsd.
Nice kit...just costs to much.

It's 4k, not 4500. 
Also, I think the boils down to many other kits out there. If you're looking for something more reliable or more dailydriver friendly, then usually you pay a bit more. Vr6'ers use VF 20ver's use Apr, 2.0 8v'ers also have VF and now the CFI charger








So I mean, you could go the custom turbo route for alot cheaper, but that involves some downtime, tinkering, etc that some people just don't want to have to do.










_Modified by Seanathan at 5:04 AM 3-8-2004_


----------



## DIRTYONE (Feb 16, 2004)

i need one


----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: (DIRTYONE)*

where can i order one? is there a website or something?
edit: nvm i found it










_Modified by eggman95 at 4:42 PM 3-8-2004_


----------



## hs (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: (eggman95)*

wait intill everybody sees keiths car from cfi when it is finished, you will all want this but you got to spend money to go fast.


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: (hs)*

true that man i want it


----------



## Impulse333 (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: (crazydubman)*

anyone heard about the other stages yet? im curious to see how it will compete against the ATP kit and so forth


----------



## Nat1267 (May 23, 2002)

*Re: (Impulse333)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Impulse333* »_anyone heard about the other stages yet? im curious to see how it will compete against the ATP kit and so forth 

I talked with them awhile ago about diff stages. They said in a way, there are diff stages but, the prob there having is that with more power there blowing the trans. Obv this is not the most favered route. Blowing trans that is. The dude said that in order to keep from this happing all the time, a diff LSD would be needed. As the open diff in the 2.0s is not the best around.
But we know that all ready.
Nate


_Modified by Nat1267 at 9:12 PM 3-9-2004_


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: (Nat1267)*

so then i should be all set with the quaife and the arp diff bolts.







woohoo some day man someday. did they happen to mention how much more the stage 2 would be and if we could get it in one straight shot for a cheaper rate?


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (crazydubman)*

still cant decide, custom turbo setup or CFI charger


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: (Bigfoot)*

I am feeling the CFI kit bigtime!!! As soon as the MK 4 kit is out and I have enough $$ (saving some aside already) Im getting it. Tired of hondas and whatever else lauging at my 2.0. even tough my car does ride and look a million times better....


----------



## hs (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: (evilGOLFMK4)*

you will all be very surprised when you see the numbers that his car throws down!!!!


----------



## silverG (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (Staticfish)*

go turbo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: (hs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hs* »_you will all be very surprised when you see the numbers that his car throws down!!!!

and this is why i want one so bad








. but all motor first to see where i can get too.


----------



## stinky (Jul 31, 2001)

*Re: (crazydubman)*

^


----------



## Impulse333 (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: (stinky)*

sounds really good!!!!


----------



## stinky (Jul 31, 2001)

*Re: (Impulse333)*

anything new in the cfi supercharger world?


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (stinky)*

i dont know if anyone has coughed up the money for it, I would if i had it, but its a steep price tag


----------



## jtreyesg2 (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: (Bigfoot)*

is there any mkiv with the cfi supercharger...what about the times and performance of the car.. it will beat a gti 180hp ??? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stinky (Jul 31, 2001)

*Re: (jtreyesg2)*

any word on a stage 2, last I heard there were tranny issues (blown tranny) with the stage 2 set up...


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (stinky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stinky* »_
any word on a stage 2, last I heard there were tranny issues (blown tranny) with the stage 2 set up...

wouldnt be suprized... figure if stage 1 makes 180+whp stage 2 is around 210 +- enouhg ot break already weak O2O tranny


----------



## jsalvato (Jan 15, 2004)

My kit will be in soon. All I'm waiting for is the bracket from CFI and my OBD I cylinder head to be finished from the machine shop. I already have everything else including the blower, the piping, the intercooler, a Peloquin differential, and new clutch and flywheel. 200+hp, here I come.


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (jsalvato)*

hope its worth the 4g's it is going for


----------



## jsalvato (Jan 15, 2004)

It definately will be especailly when you know people that work for ProCharger.


----------



## 95vwjet (May 15, 2004)

how many psi is this kit pushin


----------



## Hagphish (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (Staticfish)*

i'm sure its a great system but, you could do neuspeed s/c,TTcam,exhaust,intake, and still have money left over for some wheels for that price.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: CFI Motorsports 2.0 Supercharger Is Finished (Hagphish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hagphish* »_i'm sure its a great system but, you could do neuspeed s/c,TTcam,exhaust,intake, and still have money left over for some wheels for that price. 

And have 30+ less HP....


----------



## amerikanzero (Jun 6, 2004)

4500 blows ass. Nice upgrade though if you have the money and you don't want to buy a new car.


----------

